# المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*اصدقائى ...*

*لا يوجد تعليق منى ... فقط اقرأوا ... وانتظر تعليقاتكم *

*..................................................................................*




*مجادلةالأنبا جرجي الراهب السمعاني مع ثلاثة شيوخ من فقهاء المسلمين*





*توطئة*



*مقدمة المؤلف*​ 

*المجادلة*​​



*حمل هذا الكتاب *​ 

*عودةللرئيسية*
​





*المجادلة *​ 
*اتفق أن رئيس دير القديس ماري سمعان العجائبي البحري حضر بين يدي الأمير والسلطان صاحب مدينة حلب وأعمالها. حيث كان ينزل جيشه في الفضا الذي بين عُمّ وحارم. وكان حضور الرئيس لدى الأمير لأجل حوائج عرضت له من حوائج ديره ومصالحه. فلما مثل بين يدي السلطان مع من كان قد صحبه من الرهبان قبلهم أحسن قبول. وأمر بقضاء حوائجهم. وما التمسوه. ورسم لهم النزول في خيمة أخيه الملك المشمّر. وكان قد صحب الرئيس من الرهبان الذين بديره شيخٌ في سنّه حكيم في فهمه وعلمه. تزّين بشيبة زاهرة وأخلاق عذبة تتوق الألحاظ إلى معاينته وقد سكن الدير منذ حداثة سنّه واستفاد من المحامد والفضائل التي تناسب الرهبان أجلّها وأشرفها وكان رئيسا على الدير سنين عدّة إلى حين إدراكه الكبر والشيخوخة واسمه أنبا جرجي. فحين حضر بين يدي الملك المشمّر. قبلهم أحسن قبول بغاية الإكرام والإجلال. ولما نظر إلى الشيخ أنبا جرجي استلذّ بالنظر به وأدناه إليه ورسم له الجلوس بقربه. ولما عاد الرئيس إلى عند السلطان ليكمل حوائجه. تمسك الأمير بالشيخ وأخذ يحدّثه ويسأله عن أمور الدين والرهبان وعيشتهم وسيرتهم وتصرفهم. ونذكر من بعض مسائل الأمير شيئا. *
*قال الأمير: يا راهب، أما تأكلون اللحم *
*قال الراهب: لا. ما نأكله بالجملة. *
*قال الأمير: أما تتخذون النساء *
*قال الراهب: لا. بل نهرب منهن *
*قال الأمير: ولمَ ذلك. والله تعالى خلق الإنسان ذكرا وأنثى ولم يحرّم عليهم أكل اللحم. *
*قال الراهب: ولا نحن نحرّم الزيجة ولا أكل اللحم. وإنما نقصد بذلك العيشة اللطيفة غير الهيولية لنتقرّب إلى الله الجوهر اللطيف غير الهيولي بتلطيف الجسم. لأن الحديد بقدر ما يقترب من النار ويخاطها يطرح عنه خبثه ووسخه. وبقدر ما يصفو الماء ويشفّ ينفذ فيه ضوء الشمس. أما ترى الأجساد الشفافة بقدر ما ترقّ وتشفّ يفعل فيها الضو. أو ما ترى أن الشمس تحجبها بخارات تصعد من غلظ الأرض وتحجب نورها. والعقل الناطق المكنون فينا أيها الأمير من الله تعالى يظلم بالعيشة الغليظة الرخية وبقدر ظلمته يبتعد عن معرفة الله. وبقدر بعده عن الله يرتبط بملاذ الجسم ومحبة الحياة الحاضرة. وليس نمتنع من أكل اللحم ومن النساء فقط بل من ساير ملاذّ الجسم مما يُطرب الحواس الخمس ونحن نرجو بذلك الحظوى عند الله تعالى في جِنانه وملكه غير الزائل. لأن السيد المسيح قال لنا: إنكم ما تقدرون أن تنالوا الفرح والسرور في العالم الآتي دون الشقاء والحزن في هذا العالم الفاني. لذلك نشقى ههنا في هذا العالم الزائل غير الثابت لننال الراحة هناك في العالم الثابت غير الزائل. *
*قال الأمير: كلامك يا راهب يدلّ على الصواب والصدق ولكن نحن قد أنعم الله علينا بهذه وتلك. *
*قال الراهب: نعم أنتم نبيكم قد أرخى لكم العنان وفسح لكم في استعمال الملاذّ. وبعد هذا كلّه ضمن استعمال اللذات الجسديّة في الجنّة بقوله لكم في الجنة نهر لبنٍ ونهر عسل وحور العين. *
*وفيما الراهب والأمير على ما هما فيه من السؤال والجواب وإذا بثلاثة من فقهاء المسلمين وعدولهم قد غلّظوا عمائهم وعرّضوا أكمامهم ووسعوا فروجهم وسرّحوا لحاهم حتى كان يفوح المسك من أطواقهم فسلّموا ودعوا فقبلهم الأمير وردّ السلام وأوسع لهم المكان. فلما نظروا إلى الراهب أقبلوا يخاطبون المير ويسائلونه باللغة التركيّة قائلين **[1] **: من أين هذا الراهب؟ وما سبب حضوره عند الأمير؟ *
*أجابهم الأمير: هذا من دير سمعان وصل إلينا مع مقدّمه لأجل حوائج عرضت لهم عند المولى السلطان أخي أعزّه الله. فما قولكم في شخصه ومنظره. *
*فقال منهم واحد كان اسمه أبو ظاهر البغدادي: جُعِلتُ فداك أيها الأمير كلما عنده حسن وجميل ووجهه صبيح ومليح لولا أنه واسفاه نصراني. *
*قال الأمير: فهل لكم أن تخاطبوه في أمر الدين؟ *
*قال المسلم: كما يأمر المولى. *
*وجعل الواحد منهم ينظر إلى صاحبه. ثم برز واحد منهم يقال له أبو سلامة بن سعد الموصلي وقال يا راهب. *
*قال الراهب: لبيك يا فقيه *
*قال المسلم: نحن يا راهب نكرّم مسيحك ونجلّ قدره ونرفع شأنه على جميع الأنبياء ما خلا نبيّ الله ورسوله المصطفى محمد الذي أنتم النصارى قد أنزلتم من قدره. ولم تخولوه الكرامة الواجبة له وقد أكرمه الله تعالى وشرّفه وأنزل عليه القرآن نورا وهدى ورحمة من رب العالمين وأنتم لا تقولون أنه رسول الله ولا نبيّه فلا بد أن يحاجكم يوم الحشر والدين ويخصمكم. *
*قال الراهب: اعلم يا أبا سلامة أن لكل مقام كلاما ولكل سؤال جوابا. فما حضرنا دياركم لقصد مجادلتكم ومحاورتكم في أمر الدين. وإنما حضرنا بصورة أناس متوسلين. فما لنا حاجة أن نخاطبكم إلا بما يسرُّكم ويلطف بكم وعندكم. لأننا عارفون أن الغضب والقتل عندكم سنّة لا تُعاب وعادة بها تفتخرون وقد قال بعضهم: دارهم ما دمتَ في دارهم وأرضهم ما دمتَ في أرضهم. *
*قال المسلم: يا راهب اتقِّ الله فيما ذكرت. إنما نحن أصحاب شرع وعدل. فما ههنا من يخاطبك إلا بالتي هي أحسن إذا كنت لا تورد مكان الحق كذبا. *
*ثم التفت الأمير وتبسّم. وأدنى فمه من أذن الراهب وقال يا راهب أنا ابن نصرانية لأني ولدت من امرأة رومية. فجاوب بما تريد فلا بأس عليك. ثم نزع خاتمه من يده ووضعه في اصبع الراهب. *
*قال الراهب: يا أبا سلامة نحن لا نورد مكان الصدق كذبا. وإنما نخشى أن تتصوّر لغلظ طباعك الحق كذبا. فأما ما تنكره علينا من أننا لم نوجب محمدا الإكرام ولا نقرّ أنه رسول من الله ولا نبي فنحن نورد البيان والبرهان الواضح لذلك. *
*قال المسلم: هيهات أن تقدر على ذلك ولو اجهدت نفسك في طلب المحال. *
*قال الراهب: سوف ينكشف الحق ويظهر المحال. قل يا أبا سلامة ألا تقرّ أن الله خلق الخلائق كلها؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم. ما في السموات والأرض خلقه الله تعالى بأمره وكلمته. *
*قال الراهب: فهل يوجد عالمٌ خلقه الله وعالم وخلقه إله آخر؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا. ولكن العالم كلّه خلقه إله واحد وهو الله الذي نعبده ولا إله سواه. *
*قال الراهب: فهل ترى أن الله يشأ خلاص العالم كلّه أم يؤثر خلاص أمّة واحدة من خلقه وهلاك سواها. أو لا تقرّ أنه غني كريم جوّاد. فإن قلتَ أنه تعالى لا يؤثر خلاص العالم كله فقد نسبت الباري تعالى عز وجلّ إلى الفقر أو البخل كإنسان أعدّ طعاما لماية رجل فلما حضره ماية غيرها قال للماية الأخيرة: انصرفوا عني فما يوجد عندي لكم طعام. فيدل هذا على فقر ذلك الإنسان أو بخله. *
*قال المسلم: إن الله يتعالى عمّا وصفت وإنّي أقرّ وأعترف إنه غنيّ كريم جوّاد خالق الخلائق بأسرها ومؤثر خلاصها. *
*قال الراهب: فإذا كان الله يشاء خلاص العالم كلّه فيجب أن يكون رسوله إلى العالم كلّه لا إلى أمّة واحدة. وكذلك يجب على كلّ من نادى على نفسه وقال إنه رسول من الله أن يكون معه قوّة مرسِلِه ودليل يشهد له أنه رسول من الله. *
*قال المسلم: وما القوّة والدليل؟ *
*قال الراهب: التي كانت في رسل المسيح *
*قال المسلم: وما هي؟ *
*قال الراهب: هي ثلاثة خصال: اجتراح المعجزات والتكلم بسائر اللغات والمناداة في الدنيا كلها. وأنتم لكم ثالثة خصال تضاد هذه. *
*قال المسلم: وما هي؟ *
*قال الراهب: التهديد بالسيف والترخيص والإقناع السفسطي أو الخيالي. وهذه ثلاثة الخصال وُجِدَت في محمد *
*والتفت الراهب إلى الأمير وقال له: أعزّك الله أيّها الأمير إن حضر لديك في وقتنا هذا إنسان يقول عن نفسه إنه رسول من الخليفة أرسله إليك في أمر من الأمور ولم يوجد معه كتاب من الخليفة ولا خاتمه ولا علامته ولا ما يدل عليه فهل كنتَ تصدّقه إنه رسول من الخليفة؟ *
*قال الأمير: لا. ويؤخذ عندي والله تحت الذنب والعقوبة. *
*قال المسلم: وما هو الدليل والبرهان على أن رسل المسيح كان فيهم هذه القوات والخصال من افتعال المعجزات والتكلم بسائر اللغات والمناداة في الدنيا كلّها؟ *
*قال الراهب: الدليل حاضر بين يديك والبرهان واضح أمام عينيك. لأنك إن مضيت إلى المشرق وإن ذهبت إلى أقاصي الغرب وإلى آخر الجنوب والشمال فإنك تجد عبادة المسيح في أقاصي الأرض ولا يوجد إقليم من أقاليم الأرض يخلو من عباد المسيح. وهذا الدليل الواضح على أن رسل المسيح طافوا الأرض جميعها من أقصى الأقطار إلى أقصاها. والدلي على أنهم تكلّموا بسائر اللغات أنك لا تجد أمّة ولا لغة ولا لسانا إلا وقد نودي فيها باسم المسيح وعبدوا فيه المسيح. وداود النبي قد تنبأ قبل رسل المسيح بأجيال كثيرة على تكلّم الرسل بسائر اللغات وقال (مز 18، 5) في كل الأرض خرج نطقهم وفي جميع المسكونة انبثّ كلامهم. وهذا دليل واضح على أن الحواريين تكلموا بسائر اللغات. فهل عندك يا أبا سلامة في هذا شكّ؟ *
*قال المسلم: هذا أمر ظاهر لا شكّ فيه. *
*قا الراهب: وقد بقي لي أن أوضح لك إنهم صنعو الآيات والعجائب ليس بقوتهم بل بقوة مرسِلِهم وذلك في خضوع الأمم الوحشية تحت أقدامهم. وأما شكل إنذارهم ومناداتهم فما كان على جهة الترخيص ولا على جهة التهديد وسطوة السيف أو هبة أموال ولا من صنعة منطق وحكمة العالم. لأنهم كانوا رجالا خائبين من حكمة هذا العالم وفخامته وخالين من معرفة الكتب بل كانوا من أهل المهن والصنائع. وأكثرهم صيّادي السمك وخيّاطي الخيم إلا أنّ القوة التي تسلّموها من المسيح مرسِلِهم أغنتهم عن حكمة هذا العالم وقواته. لأنّ المسيح لمّا أرسلهم أن يبشّروا في العالم كلّه حضر عندهم بعد قيامته ودخل إليهم والأبواب مغلقة فأولا أعطاهم السلام لأنهم كانوا خائفين من اليهود. ثمّ نفخ فيهم وقال لهم خذوا الروح القدس (يو 20، 19-23) هذا الروح يكون صونا لكم وبهذا الروح تقيمون الموتى وبه تشفون سائر الأمراض وبه تقهرون الملوك وبه تبكمون الخطباء وبه تقصون الضلالة. وإن غفرتم للناس خطاياهم غُفرت لهم وإن أمسكتم على قوم خطاياهم مُسِكت عليهم. مجانا أخذتم فمجانا أعطوا (متى 1، 8) ثم قال لهم لا تحملوا معكم عصا ولا زادا ولا مزودا ولا ثوبين ولا نعلين ولا نحاسا في مناطقكم (متى 10، 12). قل لي ماذا يكون أشد من هذا الفقر والذلة؟ فإن قلت إن وصاياهم رخوة ليّنة هيّنة فاسمع أوامرهم ما هي وليست هي أوامرهم بل أوامر المسيح: من لطمك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل له الأيسر. ومن أراد أن يأخذ ثوبك فزده رداءك. ومن سخَّرك ميلا فامضِ معه اثنين. أحبّوا أعداءكم ومبغضيكم وباركوا لاعنيكم واعملوا لخير لمن يسيء إليكم (متى 5، 39-44). قل لي من كان يسمع هذه الأوامر الثقال ويقبل منهم لولا أن العجائب أدهشت العالم وصدّقوهم وآمنوا بأقوالهم؟ *
*وإن كنتَ أيها المسلم لا تصدّق هذه الأخبار ولا يجزيك هذا القول في إقناعك فخذ في القياس وانظر إلى شكل مناداة الرسل وإنذارهم لأنهم نادوا عند الخطباء والعلماء والملوك والعوام يا قوم آمنوا بإله وُلِد من امرأة وأكل وشرب وضُرِبَ وجَلِدَ وهُزِئ به وبُصِقَ عليه ولُطِمَ ووُضِع على رأسه إكليل شوكٍ وصُلِبَ وماتَ ودُفِنَ وقام. فما كان أحد من الناس يصغي إلى قولهم. بل كانوا يهزأون بهم ويكذّبونهم ويضربونهم ويطردونهم إذ كانوا يوردون إلى مسامع الناس أوصافا غريبة ينكرها كلّ من يسمعها. فكان الرسل يقولون يا قوم ستذكرون ما أنذرناكم به فتصدقون الأقوال بالأفعال هاتوا إلينا الزمنى والعميان والموتى والمشيطنين والمخلعين فكان التلاميذ يقولون باسم المسيح الناصري الذي صلبته اليهود على أيام بيلاطس البنطي انهض أيها المائت قائما ولتعد إليك نسمة الحياة. وكذلك الأعمى تنفتح عيناه والزَّمِن ينهض وغيرهم يشفى من سائر الأمراض. فصدَّقت الناس أقوالهم من أعمالهم وآمنوا بإلَههم وصارت أعمالهم شاهدة على لأقوالهم توضح لصدق دينهم. ولعمري إن طائفة من النّاس غمّضوا أعينهم حتى لا يبصروا وصمّوا آذانهم نظير الأفعى التي تصمّ أذنيها لئلا تسمع صوت الراقي فلبثوا في عمايتهم وهم أولئك الذين عندهم أعياد الجن مكرمة مأثورة لما فيها من الزنى والفسق واللذات التي تناسب البطن وشهوات أجسامهم. إلا أن هؤلاء انحلّوا نظير انحلال الدخان بانحلال حياتهم ولم يبقَ لعبادتهم النجسة أثر في الدنيا. فقد شهدت السماء والأرض ولاملائكة والناس والملوك والعوام والجاهل والعاقل أن الحواريين رسل الله تعالى وأنصار دينه الحق الصادق. ونبيك محمّد يشهد لهم ويحقّق قولهم وإنجيلهم بقوله في القرآن إننا أنزلنا القرآن مصدّقا لما بين يديه من التوراة والإنجيل فإذا كان نبيّك وكتابك قد صدَّق الإنجيل فقد لزمك أنت أيضا أن تصدّقه. وإن كذبته فقد كذّبت نبيّك وكتابك. *
*قال المسلم: أنا مصدّق الإنجيل ولكنّكم حرفتموه بعد نبيّنا وجعلتموه على غرضكم وهواكم. *
*قال الراهب: لا تتحدّث بهذا ولا تورد قضية لا يمكنك القيام بتحقيقها وأخيرا تخجل بباطلك كمن يروم ستر الشمس عن الناس بكفِّه. قل لي يا أبا سلامة: كم من السنين مضت من المسيح إلى محمد؟ *
*قال المسلم: ما أدري *
*قال الراهب: أنا أقيم لك البيّنة. إن من المسيح إلى محمد ستماية سنة ونيّف. *
*قال المسلم: صدقت يا راهب كذلك هو. وكذلك وجدنا في التواريخ. *
*قال الراهب: أفما كان النصارى قد وُجِدوا في الدنيا كلها؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: مثلما في وقتنا هذا *
*قال المسلم: نعم. وما زاد *
*قال الراهب: فهل يمكنك أن تعدَّ الأناجيل التي كُتِبت في أقطار الأرض وفي سائر اللغات والألسن *
*قال المسلم: لا أقدر على ذلك *
*قال الراهب: فاجعل أن طائفة من أهل الغرب حرَّفت أناجيلها فكيف وصلت هذه الأناجيل إلى الذين هم في أواخر الشرق ولهم لغة أخرى ولسان آخر. *
*وكذلك الذين هم في الجنوب والشمال مع تخالف لغاتهم وسجاياهم. فكيف يمكن أن كان إنجيل واحد قد تحرّف كما تقول أمكن أن تحرّف به أناجيل لا تعدّ ولا تحصى في أقطار الأرض كلّها عند شعوب مختلفة لغاتها. فهذا من الممتنع أن يكون الاتفاق عليه. ولو كان ذلك لوجدت بعضها محرّفة عند جماعة من النصارى وبقيت عند غيرهم أناجيل غير محرّفة. ولكنّك إن طفتَ الدنيا كلها الجنوب والشمال والشرق والغرب تجد الأناجيل في سائر اللغات على المثال الذي سلَّمه إلينا الحواريين رسل المسيح لا يخالف الواحد للآخر. وأنا أحضر لك مثال يصدّق ويحقّق قولي: إن قَدِم أحد الناس وأظهر قرآنا يخالف القرآن المعروف الآن عندكم وقال لكم هذا القرآن المنزل على النبي. وليس هو ذاك فهل كنتم تقبلونه؟ *
*فقال الأمير: لا. وعليَّ ما كنّا نقبله بل نحرقه ولمن أتى به. *
*قال الراهب: فإذا كان كتابكم قد كتب في لغةٍ واحدة وبشفة واحدة لا يمكن ولا يجوز أن يحرّف فكيف يمكن لمن يروم تحريف الأناجيل وقد وُزِّعت في المسكونة كلها عند شعوب مختلفة لغاتها. وقد يوجد عندنا حجج واضحة وبراهين بيّنة غير هذه توضّح صدق ما أوردنا الآن لكم من الكتب العتيقة مما قدمت به الأنبيا من قديم الزمان عن المسيح ورسله لكن أوجزنا الكلام خيفة أن يكون عندكم ثقل من إطالة الشرح. *
*قال المسلم: فمحمّد عندكم في منزلة دون المسيح ودون الحواريين *
*قال الراهب: وكيف أستجيز أن أساوي بين العبد بالمولى والمخلوق بالخالق والإنسان بالإله؟ *
*قال المسلم: ألا تعلم يا راهب أن محمّدا نبيّ الله ورسوله لأنه هدى أمّة إسماعيل ونقلها عن عبادة الأصنام إلى عبادة الله نظير المسيح ورسله. *
*قال الراهب: أنا أعلم أن محمدا املّك على الأعراب أولاد إسماعيل ونقلهم من عبادة الأصنام إلى معرفة الله لكن ليس إلى معرفته الحقيقيّة لأنه قصد التملّك عليهم وإدخالهم تحت الطاعة له أكثر من أن يعرّفهم الخالق المعرفة الحقة. فإن أطلتَ أنّاتك وملكت الصبر في ذاتك وتوادعت في أخلاقك أوردتُ لك الحجة الكافية عنّي وعن أهل ديني في أمر محمد ولماذا لم نوجِّبه ولم ندعه نبيّا ولا رسولا. *
*قال المسلم: إذ كان الأمير أعزه الله قد أرخى لك العنان وخوَّلكَ الأمان وفسح لك الكلام في دين الإسلام فقل ما شئتَ *
*أجاب الأمير وقال: يا أبا سلامة إن الراهب إلى الآن لم ينطق إلا بما يناسب الصدق ويقرب إلى الحق ويليق في قياس العقل. *
*قال المسلم: هاتِ ما عندك في أمر محمّد. *
*قال الراهب: اعلم يا أبا سلامة أن محمدا كان من الأعراب من بني قريش من أمّة إسماعيل من بني هاجر المصريّة عبدة سارة امرأة إبراهيم وكان رجلا أعرابيا سفّارا يتردّد بسفره إلى بيت المقدس فأضاف برجلٍ نصراني نسطوري اسمه بحيرا. فلما استخبره بحيرا عن مذهبه ودينه وجده من الأمة التي لا تعرف الله من بني إسماعيل. وكانوا يعبدون صنما يسمّونه الأكبر. وكانت صلاتهم أمام ذلك الصنم أشعارا تشتمل معانيها على الشوق والعشق وكانوا يكتبونها على الألواح ويعلّقونها فوق ذلك الصنم يصلّون بها ويتقربون بها إليه ويسمّونها المعلّقات السبع. فلما علم بحيرا أنه من تلك القبيلة رقّ له على سبيل الألفة والمروءة وأفاده المعرفة بالله وتلا عليه فصولا من الإنجيل والتوراة والزبور ولما عاد محمد إلى أرضه وأمته قال لهم ويحكم إنكم على ضلالة وعبادة باطلة ضارة غير نافعة. *
*قالوا له: ما الحادث عندك يا محمد *
*قال لهم: قد وجدنا الإله الحق الصادق *
*قالوا: فما هو وما اسمه؟ *
*قال لهم: اسمه الله وهو الذي خلق السما والأرض وما فيهما من الخلائق وقد أرسلني إليكم رحمة منه وإنعاما عليكم *
*قالوا: أفما ترينا أين هو؟ *
*قال: هو في السماء يرى الكل ولا يُرى *
*قالوا: نحن لنا إله نعبده ونكرّمه وقد تقلّدنا عبادته من الأجداد والأسلاف وقد أطلق لنا كلما تحبّه نفوسنا وما تؤثره إرادتنا من جميع ما تملكه يدنا *
*قال لهم محمد: الله الذي أرسلني إليكم قال لي إنه ينعم عليكم بما يفوق ويزيد قدره ويعظم شأنه عما تقولون *
*قالوا: فما هو؟ *
*قال: هي جنّة ينقلكم إليها بعد وفاتكم فيها أكل وشرب ونكاح مباح *
*قالوا: فما شكل الأكل والشرب والنكاح؟ *
*قال لهم: نهر من لبن ونهر من عسل وجوارٍ حور العين لا يطمثن ولا يهرمن *
*قالوا: إذاً أنت رسول الله؟ *
*قال: نعم *
*قالوا: فنخشى من إلهنا الأكبر. قال لهم اعبدوا الله وأكرموا الأكبر. *
*فقال منهم طائفة: آمنا بالله وصدقنا رسوله. ثم اتبع تلك الطائفة طائفة أخرى من بني قريش من قبيلة محمد وانضاف إلى بني قريش طائفة أخرى. وكان الرجل منهم يأخذ ابنته وأخته وأخت أمه وابنة أخيه وكان محمد يكاتب بحيرا بما يتجدّد له وبحيرا أمره بنهيهم عن مثل ذلك فبعد الجهد أبعدهم إلى ابنة العم وابنة الخالة. ولما انضوى إليه جماعة من الأعراب وساداتهم وبقي منهم أيضا جماعة لم تُذعن له خطب لذاته الملك والسلطان وجرّد السيف وأقام التهديد والوعد والوعيد واستعمل السيف والقتل لمن لا يقبل منه ولا يقول بقوله. وقال من أسلم سلم. وقال قد أسلم لله ما في السما وما في الأرض طوعا وكرها. وزعم أن كلّما في السما والأرض قد دخل في الإسلام طائعا أو كارها ثمّ رخّص لقوم ورخَّص لقوم وتهدّد قوما. ووعد بهبات لآخرين. وأقتع طائفة أخرى بالأقوال المبهرجة والألفاظ السفسطية وكان قصده فيهم الطاعة له ليملك عليهم ويسطو بهم ليصل بذلك إلى بغيته من النسا لأن شغفه بهنّ كان زائدا كثيرا. وتحقيق ذلك أنه لم يكفه ما كان عنده من كثرة النسا فهام بامرأة زيد مولاه سابقا لما نظر إليها. وأخذها منه كُرها وزعم أنّ الله قد أزوجه بها دون زيد وخاطب بها صحابته قائلا: ولما قضى زيد منها وطرا أزوجناك بها يا محمد. وزعم أن هذا وحي من الله أُنزل عليه في امرأة زيد. ولما خاطب بذلك صحابته قالوا خذ يا رسول الله ما أنعم به عليك وحلله لك وحرّمه على غيرك. *
*قال المسلم: ويجك يا أقلف فقد سأله زيد وطلب إلى محمد في أخذها وأقرّ على ذاته أنها عليه حرام *
*قال الراهب: نعم. ولو لم يقل ذلك لكان حلّ به به ما حلّ بغيره *
*قال المسلم: ما حلّ بغيره *
*قال الراهب: أما سمعت بخبر الأعرابي الذي وجّه نبيّك محمد فقتله وهو راقد على مضجعه وفراشه؟ وقد حرّم الله قتل الطير إذا كان على مرقده. ولما سألوا محمدا يا رسول الله ما جرم العبد؟ قال سبق السيف العذل. **[2] *
*قال المسلم: إن رأيت بنقص رأيك وسوء قياسك أن هذه نقيصة لمحمد تعيبه بها فله الفضيلة الكبيرة والمحمدة العظيمة والدالة الزائدة عند الله تعالى بما هدى على يده من أمّة إسماعيل. *
*قال الراهب: هداكم لعمري على ما شاء هو وأنتم أو بحسب هواكم وهواه لا على ما يشاء الله. لعمري إن محمدا يقول إنه وأنتم على هدى أو ضلال مبين عن الهدى والطريق المستقيم بقوله ما أعلم ما بي وبكم وقال أيضا: إني وإياكم على هدى أم على ضلال مبين (سورة سبأ) وقوله: اتقوا ما استطعتم لعلكم تفلحون ثم رسم لكم في كل صلاة تصلونها أن تسألوا الله الهدى إلى الطريق المستقيم. بقولكم اهدنا السراط المستقيم (الفاتحة) فإن كنتم على هدى فما لكم حاجة لتسألوا الهدى لأن من قد اهتدى دفعة فما باله يسأل الهدى. بل يسأل الله العون للسير في هداه. وخذ المثل في ذلك واجعل أيها الأمير أنني اليوم قد خرجت عن حضرتك طالبا المقرّ والوطن وضللت عن السبيل فلا أزال أسأل الله والناس الهدى حتى أجد السبيل الراشد إلى الوطن فإذا وجدتُ السبيل فما بي حاجة أن أسأل الهدى بل أسأل العون على الوصول إلى الوطن *
*قال المسلم: وهو كما تقول *
*قال الراهب: ولو عرف محمد أنكم على هدى لما سنَّ وشرّع لكم السؤال إلى الله في الرشد والهدى. ثم لعلمه أن صلاته لا تجزيه عند الله تعالى ربطك أيضا وشرّع لكم الصلاة عليه بقوله يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما. *
*قال المسلم: أما علمتَ أن الله وملائكته يصلّون على محمد أفما يجب أن أصلي أنا عليه؟ *
*قال الراهب: أفما كان أولى بك أن تصلي على ذاتك وتسأل الله العفو عن زلاتك. ولا تكون كمن أضواه الجوع وهو يسأل الطعام لغيره أو كمن انسقم بذاته ويطلب الطبّ لغيره. فإذا كنتَ أنت والله والملائكة يصلّون على محمّد فمن الإله الذي يقبل الصلاة؟ فإذا كان هذا الرأي فقد ساويت بالصلاة بين الله وملائكته والناس. *
*قال المسلم: إن الصلاة هي رحمة منه على عباده *
*قال الراهب: فمن قدر على نيل رحمة الله وملائكته فما به حاجة إلى صلاتك بل الأولى بك أن تصلي على نفسك *
*قال المسلم: أفما تصلون أنتم النصارى على مسيحكم *
*قال الراهب: لا. ولكنا نصلي إليه لأنه إلهنا وخالقنا وهو يقبل صلاة العباد *
*قال المسلم: يا ذا الكفر المبين والرأي الفاسد الوخيم إنكم تعبدون إنسانا مخلوقا ولد من امرأة وصابه من الهوان ما أنتم به مقرّون وأنت يا راهب لا تنكره على نفسك وأنت تتَّقح وتهجو نبيّنا محمد المصطفى *
*قال الراهب: إنّا لم نأتِ بشيء من عندنا وإنما أوردنا ذلك من كتابك وقرآنك أو ما تقرّ أن محمدا قرشي من الأعراب؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: أو لا تعلم أنه اتخذ عدّة من النساء منهن مهاريات ومنهن سريات بغير ناموس واستعمل السيف والقتل وأخذ حرمة زيد؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم والله أمره وأوحى إليه بذلك *
*قال الراهب: أفليس تقرّ أنه مات وتلاشت عظامه تحت الثرى في الأرض؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: فنحن لم نذكر من عيوب نبيك إلا ما أنتم به مقرّون فلمَ تنكرون علينا ذلك وتغضبون؟ *
*قال المسلم: ويحك إنما ننكر عليكم أنكم تجعلون لله ابنا وأن المسيح ابن الله وأنه الأزلي خالق الخلائق وتجعلونه مساويا لله في الطبيعة والجوهر والقدرة وهو إنسان ولد من امرأة ومثله مثل آدم قال له الله كن فكان. *
*قال الراهب: هل أنت يا أبا سلامة مصدّق كلما ذكره نبيك في القرآن؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم أنا مصدّق جميع ما في القرآن لأنه منزل من الله على نبيه المصطفى محمد *
*قال الراهب: أفليس في القرآن أن المسيح روح الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم كذلك هو *
*قال الراهب: فإذاً لله روح وكلمة؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: أخبرني عن روح الله وكلمته أزليّة هي أم محدثة؟ *
*قال المسلم: بل أزليّة غير محدثة *
*قال الراهب: فهل كان الله في وقتٍ من الأوقات أصم أخرس خاليا من كلمة وروح؟ *
*قال المسلم: أعوذ بالله من ذلك حيث إن الله لم يخلُ قط من كلمته وروحه *
*قال الراهب: وكلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة؟ *
*قال المسلم: ما أشك في أنها خالقة *
*قال الراهب: أفما تعبد أنت الله؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: فهل عبادتك لله مع كلمته وروحه أم لا *
*قال المسلم: أعبد الله وروحه وكلمته *
*قال الراهب: قل الآن أومن بالله وروحه وكلمته *
*قال المسلم: آمنت بالله وروحه وكلمته ولكني لا أجعلهم ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد *
*قال الراهب: فهذا الرأي هو رأيي واعتقادي واعتقاد كل نصراني. وإلى هذا كان قصدي بأن أقودك إليه لتعرف الثالوث الآب الذي هة الله والابن الذي هو كلمته وروحهما القدوس. *
*وكان الأمير متكئا فاستولى جالسا ورفع عن حاجبيه شربوشه وصفّق وكبّر وقال ضاحكا: وحق علي يا أبا سلامة لقد نصّرك الراهب وأدخلك في دينه. *
*فظهر من المسلم شكل الغضب والخجل. وبرز منهم الفقيه أبو الفضل الحلبي وقال لرفقائه لو كنتم تركتموني في الأول ابتدي وأخاطب الراهب بالمسائل والكلام لقد كنت كفيتكم صلفه وافتخاره وأريتكم هزيمته ولكنكم لم تروا لي موضعا عندكم ولا مكانا. ثم التفت إلى الأمير وقال أعزك الله أيها الأمير إن أهل الكفر كالنار من دنا منهم على ما اتفق أحرقوه وذلك أن إبليس رأس الخديعة والطغيان ينطق على أفواههم. *
*قال الراهب: ما بالك تنسبنا إلى ما هو راجع إليك وإلى صاحبك وإنما تكلّمنا وأوردنا البرهان والبيان إن المسيح روح الله وكلمته من قرآنك ونبيّك. فإن يكن ما أوردناه من إبليس أم من روح الخديعة والطغيان فقد نسبت ذلك إلى قرآنك وكتابك ونبيّك. *
*قال الأمير: خزاك الله يا أبا الفضل. لقد والله سكوتك أصلح وأفود لنا من كلامك. فيا ليت كان الله أنزل بك الصمم والسكتة وكفانا شرّك. فخجل هذا وانصرف. *
*قال الراهب: وأما قولك يا أبا سلامة أن نبيك قال وما مثل عيسى ابن مريم إلا مثل آدم قال له كن فكان (سورة آل عمران) فقد صدق نبيك في قوله لأن كلمة الله وروحه الخالقة الأزلية غير المحدودة وغير المدركة اتخذت لها من طبيعة آدم جسما من مريم وسكن فيه واحتجب به لاهوت الكلمة لأجل السياسة والتدبير لأن الجوهر اللطيف لا يظهر إلا في جسم. وخذ المثل من جوهر النار فإنه جوهر لطيف لا يُنظر ولا يُرى إلا في مادة من المواد. ثم اعلم أن موسى النبي طلب من الله تعالى أن يبصر الله بجوهر اللاهوت فقال له الله ادخل في باطن الصخرة وأنا أضع يدي في ثقب الصخرة وأنت تبصر ما وراءي. فلما كان منه ذلك أبصر موسى ما كان وراء الجوهر الإلهي فلمع وجه موسى نورٌ لا يستطاع النظر إليه حتى ما كان أحد من الشعب ينظر إلى وجه موسى إلا مات. فاحتاج إلى برقع كان يضعه على وجهه حين كان يخاطب الشعب لئلا يموت كل من ينظر إلى وجه موسى من الشعب. *
*قال المسلم: إذا كان اعتقادك أن روح الله وكلمته حلا في بطن مريم فقد بقي الله بغير روح ولا كلمة بعد حلولها في بطن مريم *
*قال الراهب: توهّمك هذا يا أبا سلامة يليق بصبيان المكاتب وأهل القرى والمضارب لأنك تقايس الإله الجوهر اللطيف الذي لا يُحَدُّ ولا يُدرَ ولا يحصره مكان ولا يحويه زمان وهو غير المتنقل وتتخيله محصورا ومتنقلا. أبعد هذا الوهم من ظنك وهذا الرأي من رأيك ولا تتخيّل روح الله وكلمته محصورة ومتنقلة *
*قال المسلم: فكيف يمكنني أن أحقّق أن كلمة الله وروحه بجملتها في بطن مريم وهي بجملتها على العرش عند الله ولا يخلو منه ولا يفارقه على حسب رأيك؟ *
*قال الراهب: توهّمك هذا يناسب عيشتك الغليظة الرخية ومذهبك وناموسك وشريعتك لأنكم تتصورون وتنسبون الأشياء المعقولة كالأشياء المحسوسة بحسب عقولكم المكدرة من رخاوة العيشة واستعمال اللذات الجسدية ولكني لا أكسل عن أن أوضّح لك البيان عما سألت وآتيك بمثالات توضّح الصدق. فما قولك في الشمس أليس هي في أفق السما؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: أفليس تبعث شعاعها وحرارتها ونورها على الأرض كلها؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: فهل نورها وحرارتها حين تبعثهما إلى الأرض أم لا؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا يفارقها ولا يخلو منها *
*قال الراهب: كذلك كلمة الله وروحه حلت في مريم ولم تخلُ من الله الآب. ونأتيك بمثال آخر فنقول إن مولانا الأمير إذا تكلم كلمة برزت من عقله ومن فيه وصارت الكلمة في كتاب من الرق والمداد وحصلت في جسم ثم نودي بها في العالم وصارت مسموعة عند الكل فهل كلمة الأمير فارقت عقله وبقي فيما بعد بغير كلمة؟! أفليس الكلمة بجملتها في عقل الأمير وهي بجملتها في الكتاب والقرطاس والمداد؟! *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*فلم يزالا على مثل ذلك من السؤال والجواب حتى أدرك المساء وحان وقت الانصراف فاستأذنا الأمير وبعد الجهد أطلقهما بعد أن رسم لهما الحضور بين يديه في الغد عند الصباح فانصرف الفقهاء بخجل وقهر وانشغال بالٍ. *
*وبعد هذا قال الأمير: وأنت يا راهب هل تحب الانصراف؟ *
*قال الراهب: لله الأرض بكمالها ونحن عنها راحلون ولا تثبت لنا دار ولا لأحد الناس فيها ثبات ولا قرار *
*قال الأمير: لله درّك يا راهب ما أحلى كلامك وأعذب ألفاظك فإن شئت فما بك حاجة للانصراف فها لنا خارجا خيمتان فارقد أنت ورفاقك في أيهما شئت. *
*ورسم للخدام الاهتمام بالراهب ومن معه من رفاقه. *
*ولما كان غد ذلك اليوم صباحا حضر أبو سلامة وأبو ضاهر وصحبتهما فقيه آخر يقال له الرشيد بن المهدي. معروفا عند أهله ببلاغة الكلام وعلم الخطاب ذو دربة في كل سؤال وجواب عن كل أمر في الدين. فأُخير الأمير بحضورهم فأمر بمثولهم بين يديه فدعوا وسلموا وكان الراهب قد تقدّم بحضوره قبلهم. فلما جلسوا قال أبو سلامة: *
*أعز الله الأمير. قد كنا بالأمس سألنا الراهب عن المسيح وعن روح الله وكلمته وحلولها في بطن مريم فأورد لنا الجواب أمثالا وأشباها فليقل الآن ما عنده من الجواب أمام الرشيد. *
*قال الراهب: دع ما كان من أمس فقد مضى مع أمس ولا تفعل فعل المرء البخيل الذي يغذي ضيفه من فضلات عشائه فإن كنت طبخت اليوم شيئا فقدّمه الآن فما بنا حاجة إلى طعام أمس فقد بات وفات. فإن لم يكن عندك جديد فاعترف ببخلك وفقرك ونحن نقبل لك عذرك. *
*فقال الأمير: صدق الراهب بقوله دع ما كان أمس فقد مضى مع أمس فهات ما عندك جديدا فكل جديد مقبول لذيذ. *
*وأومى نحو الرشيد وقال له: لقد أدهشنا الراهب بحيل المسائل من كتابننا وقرآننا. *
*قال الرشيد: سوف ترى هزيمته وإبطال مقاومته وقال: يا راهب، ألا تقر أن المسيح إله وإنسان؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم *
*قال المسلم: فأيهما تعبد الإله أم الإنسان أو إلها وإنسانا معا؟ *
*قال الراهب: يا رشيد، اعلم أن للكلام ثلاثة: سامع ومقنع ومقتنع *
*قال المسلم: أنا ممن يسمع ويقنع ويقتنع *
*قال الراهب: لو أنك كما تقول لكفيت السؤال وكفينا التعب في رد الجواب لأنك أنت وكتابك ونبيك تشهدون لي بصحة ديني وقد انتصبت لي اليوم خصما فما أقبح بالشاهد أن يكون خصما *
*قال المسلم: ومن الشاهد لك بصحة دينك *
*قال الراهب: أنت ونبيك وكتابك *
*قال المسلم: فما بيان ذلك؟ *
*قال الراهب: أليس يقول كتابك في سورة آل عمران إن من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله في الليل والنهار ويؤمنون بالله واليوم الأخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر أولئك هم الصالحون بأعمالهم ونورهم يعلو كل نور. ويقول أيضا فيها إنا أنزلنا القرآن نورا وهدى مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة والإنجيل ويقول: آمنا بالذي أنزل عليك وعلينا وإلهنا وإلهكم إله واحد (سورة العنكبوت) ويقول لتجدنّ أقرب الناس إلينا مودة الذين قالوا إننا نصارى وذلك أن فيهم قسيسين ورهبانا وإنهم لا يستكبرون وهم أمّة من الصالحين يتلون آيات الله ويهذّون بالحق (سورة آل عمران). ويقول في سورة آل عمران المسيح كلمة الله وروحه ألقاها إلى مريم. ويقول أيضا يا عيسى ابن مرين إني متوفيك ورافعك إليَّ ومطهِّرك من الذين كفروا وجاعل الذين آمنوا بك فوق الذين كفروا بك وإنت ديان العالمين (سورة آل عمران) أليس نبيك وكتابك يشهد أن لنا بهذه الشهادات وأكثر منها. وأن المسيح له في السماء الفضل على سائر الأنبياء وأنت تتقح ولا تصدّق نبيك وكتابك. أفما تعلم أنك إذا لم تصدّق الإنجيل فقد كذّبت نبيّك وكتابك. فما تكون فيما بعد لا مسلما ولا نصرانيا. *
*قال المسلم: أنا مصدّق القرآن لأنه منزل من المسا وأصدّق جميع ما كتب فيه عن عيسى. *
*قال الراهب: لو صدَّقتَ القرآن لصدَّقت الإنجيل *
*قال المسلم: سألناك يا راهب عن شيء أجبتنا عن شء. سألناك عن معنى فأجبتنا عن غيره. *
*قال الراهب: وأنا أعلم بذلك ولكنني اخترت أن أُعرِّفك أولا أن نبيك وكتابك يشهدان لي ويحققان الإنجيل وقد أوردنا الشهادات من القرآن *
*قال المسلم: لا تغالط في الكلام ولا تتأخر عن رد الجواب. هات أجبنا عن مسيحك وعن قولك أنه إله وإنسان. *
*قال الراهب: يا رشيد لقد سألت عن معنى لطيف وشيء دقيق يحتاج من يسمعه إلى عقل وافٍ ولبّ صاف. فأنا أخشى لكدر عقلك أن لا يصل إلى فهمك ما رأته الحكمة الإلهية في السياسة والتدبير من أجل خلاص العالم. *
*قال المسلم: قد أنزلتنا منزلة الأميين الذين لا يعرفون ولا يعلمون *
*قال الراهب: لا. ولكني أعلم أنك من أهل الكتاب والأدب تفهم وتعلم. *
*قال المسلم: قل لي ما عندك يا راهب فإني معدّ لكل سؤال جوابا. وأقر بالحق إذا ظهر واعتررف بالصدق إذا حضر. *
*قال الراهب: إن الله بعظيم رحمته وغزير جوده وصلاحه خلق المخلوقات جميعها بكلمته وروحه حسبما يقول النبي داود بكلمة الله خُلِقَت السماوات والأرض وبروح فيه كل قواتها (مز 32، 6) وما كان لله تعالى حاجة إلى شيء من المخلوقات بل ليشترك بنعمته عدد جزيل من مخلوقاته. ولما نما جنس الناس في تطاول الزمان تركوا عبادة الله وعبدوا شهواتهم وتهوروا إلى كل رذيلة وعبدوا الخليقة دون خالقها فصاروا بهواهم تحت يد إبليس وخديعته وعبدوا الأصنام المهلكة نفوسهم فلم تحتمل رحمة الله وصلاحه أن يرى ما أبدعته يداه تحت يد عدوّه متهورين في خديعته فأدّبهم حينا بأوبئة وميتات وحينا بحروب ومجاعات ووقتا آخر بطوفان المياه وحينا بزلازل ورجفات فلم يعلموا ويعرفوا في وقتٍ من الأوقات من أين عرضت تلك النوائب ولا من أين وردت عليهم هذه النكبات. فمنهم من كان ينسب الحادث إلى روح الخبيث والنفاق وغيرهم إلى الطالع وحركات لنجوم والأفلاك فكان سقمهم وداؤهم أعظم من دوائهم وتلافيهم فوجب عند الله والسياسة الإلهية العظيمة برحمته أن يخاطبهم بذاته. *
*ولما كنا ذوي أجسام وجب عند حكمته أن يخاطبنا بجسم لأن اللاهوت عادم الجسم كما إن جوهر النار لا يُعلَنُ ولا ينتفع الناس منه إن لم يظهر في مادة من المواد. فأرسل الله ابنه وحبيبه الذي هو كلمته وروحه إلى مريم العذراء حسبما يشهد بذلك نبيك وكتابك بقوله ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا (سورة التحريم) ويقول أيضا إن الله اصطفى كلمته وروحه الخاقة الأزلية وحلت في بطن مريم ومع حلولها اتخذت جسما من طبيعة آدم بريئا من الخطية وكونته كما شاءت. واحتجبت الكلمة والروح اللطيف بذلك الجسم واتحدت به ولم يتقدم الجسم قبل حلول الكلمة والروح بل مع حلول كلمة وروح الله الخالقة تكوَّن الجسم. ومثال ذلك يكون الضو مع البرق وظهور الضو مع حضور النار. واتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت المأخوذ من طبيعة آدم اتحادا بلا اختلاط لأن الطبيعة الإلهية لم تنتقل إلى طبيعة الجسم الآدمي ولا طبيعة الجسم الآدمي انتقلت إلى طبيعة اللاهوت بل صار كل منهما مالكا خاصته وطبيعته. مثال ذلك أنك إذا أخذت سيفا أو سكينا وأحميتهما بالنار حميا بليغا صار ذلك السيف أو السكين يفعل فعل الحديد وفعل النار النار يقطع ويحرق ولم تنتقل طبيعة الحديد إلى طبيعة النار. كذلك الجسد المأخوذ من طبيعة آدم صار يفعل فعل اللاهوت باتاده باللاهوت. وبيان ذلك أن المسيح أقام الموتى وشفى البرص والمرضى وفتح عيون العميان بوضع يده. وبتوسط ذلك الجسم المقدس نحن نسجد لإله متأنس. فإن عزلت بوهمٍ ذلك الجسم عن كلمة الله وروحه فإنه غير مسجود ولا معبود.ولكنّا نعتقد أن الواحد إله والآخر تأله بحلول الإله فيه. فإذا أخذت خمس حبّات مسك ثم وضعتها في خزانة وأدخلتها في منديل ألا تحصل رائحة المسك في الخزانة والمنديل؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: فإذا كان المسك الذي هو مادة من المواد المخلوقة يملك هذه القوة والفعل فكم تقدر كلمة الله روحه الخالقة الأزلية إذا اصطفت لها مسكنا وحلّت فيه لأجل قصدٍ اعتمدته من السياسة والتدبير *
*قال المسلم: صدقتَ يا راهب ولكنّك لم توضّح لنا البيان الشافي فيما سألناك عن عبادتكم المسيح وسجودكم للإلهٍ وإنسان. *
*قال الراهب: قد قال السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: لكم أعطي أن تعرفوا وتفهموا أسرار ملكوت الله وأما لأولئك فبأمثال (متى 13، 11) يعني اليهود والأمم. لأن المثل يجعل المعنى أقرب إلى فهم عقولهم الغليظة. فنجعل أحد الناس كان مقدما عند سلطان هذه البلدة في أشرف المراتب والعزّ ثمّ سخط السلطان على ذلك الإنسان لأجل ما ظهر له من غدره بعهده وخلاف أوامره وخروجه عن طلعته ومراسيمه فأبعده السلطان عن القرب منه ونفاه إلى أراض بعيدة وحكم عليه بقضية الموت بعد مقامه في الحبس مدّة من الزمان. فلما مكث ذلك العبد في السجن تحت الغضب زمانا طويلا ذكره السلطان وعرف ما هو فيه من الضرّ ورقّ له وانعطف بالرحمة عليه فرسم أن يكتب له منشورا يقول هكذا: إن فلانا قد حظي عندنا بالرحمة لهُ وقد أقلناه من عثرته وصفحنا عن ذنبه وعفونا عن زلته فليعد الآن إلينا وليكن في أشرف المراتب عندنا وقد أمّناه من كل محذور يناله من جهتنا. ووضع خاتمه وعلامته على ذلك المنشور ووّجه به إلى ذلك العبد المغضوب عليه. فإذا وقف العبد الآيس من ذاته الموقن بهلاكه على ذلك الكتاب فقل لي غي أية منزلة يكون عنده ذلك المنشور. وماذا تشير أنت على ذلك العبد إن يظهر من الإكرام والإجلال لذلك الكتاب والخاتم؟ *
*قال المسلم: يجب أن يكون عنده هذا المنشور شريفا مكرما ويضعه على رأسه وعينيه *
*قال الراهب: ولِمَ ذلك أيها المسلم لأن المداد والكتاب لم يقدرا على إنقاذ ذلك العبد وخلاصه. بل كلمة السلطان الكتوبة فيه. فلمَ تشير على العبد وتأمره بتقديم الإكرام والتشريف لذلك الكتاب والمداد؟ *
*قال المسلم: لأجل كلمة السلطان وإنعامه *
*قال الراهب: فقد قدر إذاً الكتاب والخاتم على نفع العبد وفرج كربته وخلاصه *
*قال المسلم: نعم بحسب كلام السلطان الذي فيه *
*قال الراهب: أمسك لي الآن ما معك. فإذا حضر العبد أمام السلطان ماذا تشير أيضا أن يعمل ذلك العبد؟ *
*قال المسلم: يسجد أتم السجود ويقبّل الأرض وقدمي السلطان ويديه *
*قال الراهب: فها قد أمرت العبد بتقبيل الأرض والسجود على قدمي السلطان ويديه وليس الأرض ولا اليدان والرجلان أنعمت على ذلك العبد. بل الكلمة البارزة من عقل السلطان. فلمَ لا تشير عليه بالسجود لكلمته دون الأرض وأعضاء جسمه؟ *
*قال المسلم: ألا تعلم يا راهب أن إكرام الملوك والسجود لهم واصل إلى أجسامهم ونفوسهم وكلامهم؟ *
*قال الراهب: صدقت يا رشيد. وديباجة الملك يسجد لها إذا كان الملك لابسها وإن عزلتها عنه فلا تجد أحدا من الناس يسجد لها. وكذلك نحن النصارى لاعتقادنا أن المسيح ذو طبيعتين طبيعة إلهية وطبيعة إنسانية نسجد لهما مع استقرار ونفوذ إحداهما في الأخرى بغير اختلاط ولا انفصال فإن اخترت الاقتناع فاقتنع بما أوردت لك من الشهادات والبراهين من كتابك ونبيك ومن ناموس القياس والعقل. فإن كان عندك سؤال آخر عن اعتقادي وديني فقل ما عندك فإنني معدّ لكل سؤال جوابا. *
*قال المسلم: يا راهب إنما ننكر عليكم إذ تقولون إن الله والدا وتمسّون المسيح ابن الله. وقد قال الله فيما أنزله على نبيه محمد إن الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد (سورة الإخلاص). *
*قال الراهب: وقد قال في قرآنك إن الله لو أراد أن يتخذ له ولدا لاصطفاه من ولد آدم (سورة الزمر) أفتنكر أن الله اصطفى كلمته وروحه وسماها ولدا له. وإنما نبيك محمد لما عرف من غلظ فهمك وكثافة عقلك لئلا تتصور في الله ولادة جسمية قال لك قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد. يا مسلم أليس الكلمة البارزة من فم الإنسان مولودة من عقله؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: أليس شعاع الشمس والضو مولودين من الشمس وكذلك النار تلد الضو أيضا. فإن قلت لك إن الكلمة مولودة من العقل والضو من الشمس والخمر من الكرمة فهل تنكر ذلك؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا *
*قال الراهب: فلِمَ تنكر علينا قولنا إن كلمة الله وروحه مولودة من الله ونسميها ابن الله. وإذا كان نبيك وقرآنك يشهدان أن المسيح روح الله وكلمته فلِمَ تنكر علينا قولنا إنه ابن الله. فإن ثبتَّ على إنكارك هذا فقد جعلت مبيك وكتابك كاذبين. *
*فسكت الرشيد ولم يُجِب بشيء. *
*فقال الأمير: فما بالك ساكتا يا رشيد. *
*قال الرشيد: لأنه يصيدني بأقواله ويجادلني من قرآني كأنه صياد يحاول الظبي ويأخذ عليه الدروب ومخارج السبل فلا شكّ أن له تابعا من الجنّ. *
*قال الراهب: وأنا لهذا أقصد بك ولهذا تعبت في إطالة الشرح لكي أصيدك وأدنيك مني وأوقفك على ما أنا عليه لتعرف الصدق والحق وتختاره طائعا. *
*قال المسلم: إنما الحق عندي في ديني الذي أنزله الله على محمد نبيه المصطفى *
*قال الراهب: ما معنى افتخارك هذا الباطل يا مسلم وكتابك ونبيك يشهدان لديني بالحق اليقين بقوله: إن الله حقق الحق بكلمته وروحه. وتارة يشهد عليكم نبيكم أنكم على هدى أم ضلال مبين وما أعلم ما بي وبكم. واهدنا السراط المستقيم. فلو كنتم على هدى لما جعلكم تسألون الهدى. *
*ثم برز إلى الراهب أبو ظاهر الغدادي وقال يا راهب: سلام عليك *
*قال الراهب: وعليك بما أتيت يا مسلم *
*قال المسلم: ألا تقرّ أن المسيح إلهك *
*قال الراهب: نعم *
*قال المسلم: أفيجوز أن يكون الإله يولد من امرأة ويأكل ويشرب ثم يُصلب ويُضرب بالسياط ويوضع على رأسه إكليل من الشوك ويُلطَم ويُسقى خلا وصبرا ويموت ويُدفن كما تقولون أنتم النصارى؟ *
*قال الراهب: ما بالك كنتَ مختفيا يا أبا ظاهر ولماذا لم تظهر إلى الآن؟ *
*قال: فها قد ظهرت. *
*قال الراهب: ما بالك أوردت أفعال سياسة المسيح التي تناسب إنسانيته ولم تذكر الأفعال التي تناسب ألوهيته من افتعال المعجبات والمعجزات في مدة مقامه بين عالمه وعند صلبه من الظلمة الحادثة في الشمس وتزلزل الأرض وانشقاق حجاب الهيكل وتشقق الصخور وانفتاح القبور ونشور الأموات وقيامته من القبر وصعوده إلى السماء. *
*قال المسلم: إن كان المسيح كما تقول إلها مقتدرا وخالقا فلمَ اصطبر على هذه المكاره التي وصفناها؟ *
*قال الراهب: إن المسيح يحوي طبيعتين طبيعة إلهية وطبيعة إنسانية فلذلك امتلك فعلين فعلا يناسب طبيعته الإلهية وفعلا يناسب طبيعته الإنسانية التي كوَّنها من طبيعة آدم. وكان قصده في اصطباره على تلك الحوادث المظنونة عندك مكاره ان يفيدنا فوائد كثيرة في اصلاح الأخلاق وإحكام أسرارها وهو لم يكن كارها لها ولا مقهورا عليها لأنه أرانا في ذات طبيعتنا التي اتحد بها نموذجا ومثالا للصبر على ما يرد علينا من النوائب والأحزان لأنّ المسيح لم يعلّم شيئا إلا وقد عمله حتى إذا ما صبرنا على محزنات هذا العالم نرث مفرحات الآخرة. واعتمد أيضا بذلك سرّا آخر عظيما وهو خلاص الخلائق من عبادة الأصنام لكونهم تحت سلطان إبليس اللعين الذي خدعهم وأضلّهم عن عبادة الله خالقهم وإلههم. *
*قال المسلم: أفما كان الله قادرا أن يخلّص خلقه وعالمه دون أن يصابر تلك المكاره وأن يضرب إبليس عدوهم من علو عرشه وسمائه؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم قد كان قادرا ومالكا القدرة والسلطان على ذلك ولكنّ عدله وإنصافه أوقفه عن ذلك وهذا هو السر الذي أحكمه في حلوله واحتجابه في طبيعتنا واصطباره بحسب ظنك على تلك المكاره. *
*قال المسلم: فهل عدله وإنصافه منعه عن بلوغ إرادته واستعمال سلطانه؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم. *
*قال المسلم: أورد لنا الجواب بإيضاحٍ وبيان لنعرف ذلك ونفهمه. *
*قال الراهب: فهم ذلك عسرٌ جدا عليك وعلى من كان نظيرك من أهل دينك لأن اعتقاد النصارى أن دينهم موضوع من الله وهو يناسب الطبيعة الإلهية والجوهر اللطيف وأوصافه معقولة غير محسوسة. وإن وجدت فيه شيئا محسوسا فهو يشير به إلى أمور معقولة تُفهم بالعقل الصافي من كدر العيشة الرخية الغليظة. وأما أنتم المسلمين العائشين بهوى الجسم واللذة وإلى غلظ الدم واللحم ولا يوجد عندكم ما يناسب الطبيعة الإلهية والجوهر اللطيف حتى إنكم بعد انحلالكم وموتكم ونقلتكم من هذه الدنيا إلى غيرها لا تتخيلون شيئا لطيفا ولا معقولا. ألا تقولون إنكم تنتقلون إلى جنة فيها أكل وشرب ونكاح؟ ولكن أنا أدنو منك وأتقرب إليك وأنحدر مع غلظ عقلك وكثافة لبّك واستعمل في إقناعك ألفاظا تناسب فهمك بِمَثَلٍ أورده لك أبيّن فيه المعنى عن سؤالك ولا تنكر عليَّ ذلك لأنّ الضرورة تدعوني إليه لأنّ الأخرس الأصم إن خاطبته بنطق اللسان فما تحظى منه بفهم أقوالك ولا يحصل عنده من كلامك منفعة بل يجب عليك أن تصير أخرس مثله وتبطل نطقك وتخاطبه بيديك وأصابعك وبسطها وجمعها وتومي إليه بعينيك وتحريك رأسك ورفع حواجبك. وكذلك الآباء يخاطبون أطفالهم الصغار بلغة تلايم سنّهم. *
*قال المسلم: دع مداهشتك وتمويهاتك وسبّك إيّانا وذمّك لنا وأتنا بالجواب عما سألناك. *
*قال الراهب: سأفعل ذلك إن رسم الأمير مولاي *
*قال الأمير: قل ما عندك يا راهب فلا مُتَّ ولا فنيتَ *
*قال الراهب: زعموا أيّها الأمير أن ملكا من الملوك الأوائل كان معظّما في ملكه ممجدا في شرفه مالكا في ذاته الفضائل جميعها وجملتها ثلاثة وهي العدل والقوة والحكمة. لأنه كان يملك العدل والإنصاف في غايته وكذلك من القوة والقدرة ما لا يمكن قياسه وكان له من الحكمة والمعرفة ما لا يردك قدره. وكان لهذا الملك عبد مُكَرَّم عنده في أعلى المراتب وأجل المنازل. فلما رأى (العبد) ذاته مقدما ومكرّما في الشرف والرتبة تداخله الإعجاب والكبرياء وتعظم برأيه وفكره واختار أن يكون نظير مولاه في الملك والكرامة. فعلم ذلك الملك الحكيم بحكمته ومعرفته بما أضمره ذلك العبد اللئيم من وخيم رأيه وسوء ضميره فطرحه عن مكانه وشرفه ونفاه من قصره ومرتبته بعد أن خلع عنه حلة شرفه. فلما خاب العبد من قصده وفقد أمله وافتكر فيما كان وإلى أين صار آيس من ذاته وتداخله الشر والحسد لبعده من الخير والصلاح وصار ماردا شريرا. وإذ لم يمكنه أن يوصل شره إلى الملك صار يعمل بحيله أن يواصل الإضرار من شره وخبثه بأهل تلك البلدة المختصّة بالملك. *
*وإن سألتَ عما عمله أجبتك أنه وجد فضاءً (فسحة) واسعا في أرض تلك البلدة فاجتازها واحتوى عليها وجعلها له بستانا وغرس فيه أشجارا مثمرة ونُصوبا مطرفة وعمارات مزخرفة وجعل فيها أغاني وملاهي وغير ذلك مما يلذ الحواس وفتح أبواب ذلك البستان ونادى بعابر الطريق معلنا لكل من أراد الفرح والسرور والطرب والحبور فليقبل إلى داري وبستاني فإن عندي ما يلذه ويطربه ويسرّه ويبهجه. فصار كل من يعبر تلك الطريق وينظر ذلك البستان يطرب لحسنه ويميل نحوه ويدخل إليه مخدوعا بما يراه من ملاذ الجسم ونعيمه والعيش الرخي فيه. *
*وكان لذلك العبد المارق رسمٌ وعادة (خطّة) يستعملها في كل من يحتوي عليه ويأتي إليه وهو أن كل إنسان دخل ذلك البستان من تلك البلدة، كان يُلذّه ويُسِرُّه ويُطرِبُه زمنا يسيرا ثم يقبض عليه ويربط يديه ورجليه ويرمي به في هاوية عميقة كانت في جانب ذلك البستان خفية لا يعلم بها أحد غيره وفيها مطامير ودهاليز مظلمة لا يمكن المطروح فيها أن يصعد منها بل يثبت في تلك الهاوية مخلدا ويدوم في هذا الشقا محزونا أبدا. وبقدر ما سُرَّ واستعمل من ملاذ ذلك البستان يكون شقاؤه وعذابه في تلك الهاوية كثيرا. *
*ولعمري إن الملك العظيم عرف بأعمال ذلك المارق عالما بحكمته التي لا توصف ولا يخفى عليه شيء وبما يصل إلى عبيده من الأضرار من ذلك العاصي وكان قديرا على استعمال قوته وسلطانه ونفوذ أمره في ذلك المارق. ولكن كان يتجّه إلى هذا المارد حجّة عند إبادته وهلاكه قائلا لِمَ تظلمني أيها الملك وأنتَ عادلٌ ومنصفٌ وأنا ما غصبتُ ولا أكرهتُ أحدا من الناس بل هم من ذاتهم اختاروا استعمال ما عندي من الملاذ غير مجبورين ولا مُكرهين. *
*قال الأمير: نعم قد كان يليق به أن يقول هذا *
*قال الراهب: أفما كان عدله وإنصافه قد أبطل قوته واقتداره؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا شك بذلك. *
*قال الراهب: فلما وقفت القوة من جهة العدل حينئذ استعمل الملك الحكمة. وإن سألتَ عما أحكمه الملك أجبتك: انه طرح عنهُ سمات الملك وزي السلطان ولبس ثياب أحد العبيد وصار كأحد الناس العوام وسار قرب ذلك البستان وكان لا يميل نحوه ولا يلتفت إليه فنظر إليه الشرير صاحب البستان متهاونا به ولا يحفل بما عنده ولا ينظر نحوه. فأقبل إليه (العبد الشرير) يخاطبه قائلا: ما بالك أيها الإنسان لا تُقبِل إلينا ولا تُسَرّ بما لدينا؟ فإن عندنا ما يسرُّك ويلذّك ويطربك. فما بالك تنفر منا وتعرض عنا كأنك غير عارف بنا. فقال له (الملك): لعمري إنني خبير بك وعالم بما عندك فليس لي معك كلام ولا لي عندك مقام فما بي حاجة إلى ما عندك وإنني عارف بمكرك ودغلك فاذهب عنّي يا شيطان. *
*فلما سمع ذلك الشرير هذا الكلام صار مفكرا من جهة وحائرا من أخرى وقال في ذاته: ما هذا الإنسان ومن هو وما شأنه وكيف هذا وحده دون غيره ممن عبر ههنا لا يبالي بنا متهاونا بما عندنا؟ فلا شك أنه عارف بنا وبغشنا والمكيدة التي عندنا. فإن أفلت من يدي فيخبر غيره بما عندي ويُظهر شَرّي ومكري. فدعا بمن كان يلوذ به وفي الشر نظيره فوسوس لهم قائلا: هذا الإنسان يضرّ بي وبكم فخذوه واجلدوه واربطوا يديه ورجليه وألقوهُ في تلك الهاوية والسجن المظلم مخلَّدا محشورا مع من فيه وأوثقوا عليه الأبواب والأقفال باحتراز وثيق. فأسرعوا إليه بفعل ذلك وأوصلوا إليه الضرب والهوان وألقوه في ذلك السجن المظلم المهوي وكان بحسب ظنهم مقهورا. *
*ولما تمت هذه الأفعال أظهر ذلك الملك ذاته وسلطانه ومقدرته ورمى عنه سربال العبد وظهر بشكل ملكه فأرعد صوتا وأبدى ضجّة تزلزلت أقطار ذلك الصقع كله منها واهتزت أساسات السجن جميعها وتفكّكت الأقفال وتخلّعت الأبواب من ذاتها وتسامعت الأجناد وتقاطرت القوات إلى ملكهم وسيدهم. فأمر الملك بإحضار ذلك الشرير المارق فحضر كارها وهو يرتعد من الخوف. ولما وقف بين يدي الملك قال له: أيها العبد الشرير المارق ما بالك أسرفت في تعدّيك وجورك على هؤلاء الناس المحبوسين عندك. فأجاب الشرير بنغمة منخفضة من الخوف مرتعدا: إنني لم أكرههم ولم أغصبهم بالدخول إلى عندي والميل نحوي. بل هم اختاروا ورضوا بما عندي. *
*قال له الملك: فإن كان هؤلاء خدعتهم بمكرك فرضوا بما عندك، فأنا، أيّة حجّة تتجه لك عليّ وأي عذر تبديه عن ظلمك لي وتعدّيك عليَّ؟ فهل سألتك في الدخول عندك؟ أو رأيتني متنعما بخيراتك؟ وهل تصرفتُ فيما يخصّك؟ *
*فلبث صامتا لا يمكنه أن يردّ جوابا ثم قال له الملك: انا لا أحكم عليك إلا بما حكمت عليَّ لأنَّ ظلمك يعود إلى رأسك وجورك يرجع إليك وتكون في هذه الهاوية دائما مؤبدا مغلولا بتلك الرباطات. ومع كلام الملك حصل القول في ذلك المارد فعلا وأمر الملك بخراب ذلك السجن وبإطلاق من فيه وأن يُدرس درسا كليّا وعاد الملك إلى قصره قاهرا ظافرا. فقد استبان الآن بيانا واضحا أن العدل والإنصاف يوقفان القوة عن أفعالها. *
*قال المسلم: صدقتَ يا راهب بل وقد خادع خصمه. *
*قال الراهب: نعم ولكن خديعة بخديعة تحسب وجها من العدل. وكذلك تجد في الناس من مزج كأسا قاتلا وقدَّمه إلى من أراد قتله عامدا من ملوك الناس أم من عوامّهم فعرف من قدَّم له الكأس بما فيه من السمّ القاتل فأمر لمن قدَّمه أن يشربه أولا فشربه الذي مزجه ومات موتا غاصبا. فقل لي يا مسلم من هو الظالم ومن المظلوم منهما؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا ذلك ظالما ولا من قدَّم السمَّ مظلوما. *
*قال الراهب: إلا أنَّ العدل في الحكم يوجب على أنَّ الظالم من يبتدي بالشر *
*قال المسلم: صدقتَ يا راهب. *
*قال الراهب: فإذا من الضرورة كان تجسّد كلمة الله وظهور المسيح وصبره على تلك المكاره التي وصفها؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم على ما يوجبه الصواب والقياس وإن ما شرحته في هذا المعنى كافيا وافيا. *
*قال الأمير: يا راهب قد تعلّق قلبي بفهم معاني هذه الألفاظ وتلخيصها وقد وصل إلينا وإلى فهمنا بعضها فأسألك أن توقفنا على الباقي منها فإنني أرى على ما لاح لوهمي منها أن كلَّ لفظة فيها تحوي معنىً يخصّها. *
*قال الراهب: أعزَّ الله الأمير. إعلم أنَّ ذلك العظيم هو الله تعالى. والعبد العاصي هو الشيطان خزاه الله. ونفيه وإبعاده عن الملك ومدينته فهو سقوط إبليس من السماوات وملكها. وأما الطريق فيشير بها إلى عبور الناس في هذه الدنيا والدخول إليها. والبستان فهو هذه الدنيا وما فيها من المفرحات واللذات والمطربات وما ينسب إليها. والبستاني فهو إبليس خزاه الله لأنَّ الشيطان يخادع الناس بمفرحات هذه الدنيا ونعيمها ولذّتها ليعدمهم ثوابهم والحظوى عند الله ربّهم بالإسراف في استعمالها لأنَّ إنجيلنا وشريعتنا يأمراننا وينهياننا ألا نحب العالم وما في العالم وأنه بقدر ما ينال الإنسان ويستعمل من ملاذ هذه الدنيا ونعيمها ينقص سروره بحكم الله في الحياة العتيد كونها. وبقدر ما يصابر من الشقا في هذا العالم الفاني بقدر ذلك وأعظم يحظى بالعز والنياح في عالم البقاء. وأما عابر الطريق أعني الملك المتسربل زيَّ العبيد فهو السيّد المسيح الملك العظيم. والسربال والثوب فهما الجسد الذي لبسه من طبيعتنا أي طبيعة آدم واحتجب به وستر اللاهوت بالناسوت. وأمّا قوله لذلك المارد ما لَكَ معي كلام ولا لي عندك مقام فهو أن السيد المسيح لم يقتنِ شيئا من متاع هذه الدنيا ولا شيئا من ملذاتها ولا من أفراحها ولا من مطرباتها ولا من حكامها. وبيان ذلك ما نجده في الإنجيل مسطرا وذلك أن أحد الناس دنا من يسوع وقال له آذن لي يا رب أن أتبعك. فأجابه وقال له إن الثعالب لها أحجار وطيور السما أعشاش وابن البشر فليس له موضع يسند إليه رأسه (لو 9، 57-58) وقال أيضا سيجي رئيس هذا العالم ولا يجد له فيَّ شيئا (يو 14، 30) يعني برئيس هذا العالم إبليس خزاه الله. وأما أولئك الرجال الذين وسوس لهم المارد وقال هذا الإنسان يضرّ بي وبكم فهم هيرودس وبيلاطس واليهود الذي أوجبوا الحكم على سيدنا يسوع المسيح بالصلب. وأما تلك الهاوية فيشير بها إلى موضع العقاب الذي يُحشَر فيه مرتكبو المحارم وعاملو السيّئات والمآثم. *
*قال الأمير: لقد سعدنا اليوم بعالِمٍ خبير وأديب حكيم. *
*قال أبو سلامة: يا راهب، هل أنت مطران النصارى؟ *
*قال الراهب: لا *
*قال المسلم: فهل أنت أسقف أم قسيس؟ *
*قال الراهب: ليس أنا مطران ولا أسقف ولا قسيس ولا راهب *
*قال المسلم: كيف تقول ولا راهب *
*قال الراهب: إنَّ الراهب من يرهب الله ويعمل مرضاته *
*قال أبو ظاهر: يا أبا سلامة، هذا من دأب النصارى فإنهم لا يستكبرون حسبما يذكر النبيّ عنهم في القرآن. *
*قال الراهب: إنَّ الشهادات لنا من نبيّك وكتابك كثيرة بتحقيق ديننا وإنجيلنا مما لأولى بك بتصديقه إن كنتَ مسلما. *
*قال المسلم: أنا مصدّق كتابي ونبيَّ بما أُنزِل عليه وإنما ننكر عليكم ما لا يليق بالعابدين. *
*قال الراهب: وما ذلك؟ *
*قال المسلم: عبادتكم وسجودكم للصليب وهو خشبة لا تضرّ ولا تنفع. *
*قال الراهب: أتظنّ بنا أنا نحن نعبد الصليب *
*قال المسلم: نعم *
*قال الراهب: قد خاب ظنك وسقط وهمك وأعوذ بالله أن نعبد غير الله وكلمته وروحه الجوهر الواحد. فلو أنّا نعبد الصليب لما صنعناه من موادّ شتّى وأجسام مختلفة. فلو أنّا لم نسجد للصليب إلا في مادة من خشب حسب ظنّك لما سجدنا له في أخرى لأنّك ترانا نصنعه من مواد وأجسام لا تُقدَّر ولا تحصى. فإن كنتَ ذا لبّ وفياس وفهم صائب استبان لك بيانا واضحا أننا لا نكرّم مادة الصليب الموجودة فيه وإنّما نكرّم الرسم والشكل والمثال. *
*قال المسلم: قد استبان لنا من قولك في هذا الوجه صدقا. فما معنى إكرامكم للرسم والمثال؟ *
*قال الراهب: لَمَعانٍ عدّة لأنّه أولا علامة النصراني التي يتميّز بها عن غير المؤمن والثاني لأننا نستعمله حرزا واقيا وعلامة غالبة على الأرواح الخبيثة والقوات الضديّة والثالث لأنّ عليه قدّم المسيح عنا ذاته ضحيّة مقبولة وبِهِ أيضا ظهر تعطّف إلهنا واقتداره وحكمته التي استعملها في خلاص عالمه من يد إبليس وجنوده والسلطان عليهم بمكرِهِ وخديعته. والرابع لأننا به نذكر إحسان الله إلينا ونعمته علينا وقد وجدنا في القديمة فعلا إلهيا رسما له من شقّ البحر بالعصا طولا ثم طّقه بعودتها عليه عرضا (خر 4، 21-27) ولما كان موسى وشعبه في البرّيّة مهسكرا خرجت عليهم حيّات تلذغ الشعب لدغا مميتا فقال الله لموسى: اصنع لك حية من نحاس وارفعها على رمح عالٍ فإنّ كل من نظر إليها من الشعب ما يموت من نهش الحيّات ولدغها. فصنع موسى الحية ووضعها على رمح طويل فما أغنت الشعب شيئا. فقال الله لموسى ضع الحيّة عرضا. فلما وضعها عرضا وصارت برسم صليب لم يمت من الشعب أحد (عدد 21، 6-9). فإن كنتَ لم تقنع بأقوالي ولم تصل إليك قوّتها فأنا آتيك بمثال يصل إلى فهمك وصولا شافيا. *
*قال المسلم: هاتِ ما عندك وزدنا بيانا. *
*قال الراهب: كان أحد الناس شريفا مكرما وكان لهُ الفضيلة والإحسان طبعا. وكان لهذا الشريف عبد قدّم العناية والهمّة في رعايته وترتيبه وفوّض إليه خيراته وكان مقدّما في الكرامة عنده. فبطر ذلك العبد واختار لذاته التصرّف بهواه وإرادته وخالف إرادة مولاه ومضى وصاحَبَ أناسا أشرارا متظاهرين بصداقته وهم يدرسون الشرّ في إخفاء لهلاكه. فدبَّروا عليه رأيا خبيثا وأوقعوه في السجن وأوثقوه بالقيود والأغلال وثاقا بليغا وحُكِم عليه أخيرا بقضية الموت. فصار آيسا من ذاته. فلمّا علم مولاه ما حلّ به وما صار إليه والقضيّة المحكوم بها عليه تداخلته الرحمة له والإحسان إليه واختار أن يبذل ذاه فديةً عنه وعمل الرأي في قلبه بأن يطرح عنه لباس شرفه وزيّ فخره وعزّه وصار مجهولا كأحد الناس فوجد فرصة من غفلة السجّان وجهله بع فدخل الحبس وحصل في باطنه فوجد العبد في غاية الشقا فأخذ السيد ثياب العبد مع قيوده ووضعها عليه وألبس العبد حلّته وأمره بالخروج من الحبس وقال له ها قد فديتك بذاتي وبذلتُ في إنقاذك دمي. فخرج العبد من ذلك السجن متحيّرا في ذاته مكرما في إحسان مولاه الذي لم يكن له أهلا. وتسلّم السيّد قضيّة العبد فحكم عليه بصلبه وموته. ولما تمّت القضية حضر العبد عند مولاه ليحضر قضيته وموته وقال: يا سيّدي أيّة مجازاة أملكها عن إحسانك إلى عبدك وإنعامك إليَّ. قال له السيّد: أن تذكر على الدائم إحساني إليك وإشفاقي عليك وتحمل علامة موتي ورسم وفاتي وتنادي في العالم كلّه بصنيعي بك. فهل وجب على ذلك العبد أن يصنع مرسوم مولاه أم لا. *
*قال المسلم: نعم ويبالغ في ذلك بجهده وطاقته مدّة حياته. *
*قال الراهب: هل وصل إليك قوّة المعنى وفهم ما أتينا به في هذا المثل؟ *
*قال المسلم: إن كان قد فهمنا بعضه فأنت أولى بتلخيص الباقي وإيضاحه. *
*قال الراهب: الإنسان الشريف هو المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله وروحه. والعبد فهو أنا ومن كان نظيري في الطبيعة من أولاد آدم لأنّا خرجنا عن أمر الله بهوانا وعبدنا الأوثان باتّباعنا هوانا. وأمّا الناس الأشرار فهم الشياطين الذين يخادعوننا ويغرونا بالعيشة الرخيّة واستعمال اللذّات. وأمّا الحبس وقضية الموت فهو هذه الدنيا والحصول في جهنم بعدها. وأمّا تعطّف السيد على العبد فهو إشارة إلى رحمة الله وجوده على عباده. وقول السيّد للعبد أن تحمل علامة موتي ورسم وفاتي وتنادي في العالم كلّه بما أوصلتُ إليكَ من الإحسان حتّى تكون كلما رأيتَ العالمة والرسم تتذكّر إحساني إليك وتحفظ وضيتي وتذكر صنيعي هذا بك. فإن هذه العلامة والرسم تكون لك قوة غالبة وقاهرة لجميع المكاره الواردة من الجنّ والإنس. فنحن الآن نحمل هذه العلامة والرسم أي الصليب وننادي بإحسان السيّد إلينا ونقول على هذا الشكل والرسم بذل الله ابنه وحبيبه. الذي هو المسيح كلمة الله وروحه فداء عنا وخلَّصّنا من الموت ومن يدِ عدوّنا ونرسم هذه العلامة على صدورنا وعلى جبهتنا وعلى جميع جسمنا ونرسمه في بيوتنا وعلى أبواب دورنا ومنازلنا وعلى سائر موجوداتنا. ونعلّقه في أعناقنا. ونضعه على كلّ رابية وتلّ وعلى كلّ مدينة وقرية متذكّرين إحسان السيّد ورحمته وليس قصدنا في ذلك عبادته ولا أن نسجد للمادة والهيولي المركّب منهما بل نكرم ونشرف العلامة والرسم ونسجد لهُ حين نرى اسم المسيح عليه مكتوبا لأنّا نكتب عليه هذا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الذي هو كلمة الله وروحه نظير سجودنا لمثال المسيح وصروته وندّ العقل في سجودنا إلى الأصل والعنصر. فقد أوردتُ لك القصد في باب الصليب كافيا. *
*قال المسلم: نراك على جميع الأحوال تشرّف دينك وتحقّقه وتورد عليه شهادات وبراهين بأخباروحكايات وأمثال وأسمار وأنت على كل حال تفتخر أن الحقّ لدينك ويليق بي أنا أن أفتخر وأقول الحق لديني. *
*قال الراهب: أمّا أنا فقد أوردت البراهين والشهادات بتحقيق ديني من كتاب الخصوم والأذداد واتّضح الحقّ لديني بشهادة خصومي فأورد لنا الآن ما عندك لتحقيق دينك. *
*قال المسلم: السما والأرض ولاملائكة والناس يشهدون أن ديني وكتابي هو الحق اليقين. وإن الله تعالى أنزله على نبيه محمّد المصطفى نورا وهدى ورحمة من ربّ العالمين. *
*قال الراهب: قد قال السيّد المسيح إن شهدتُ أنا لذاتي فشهادتي لا تُقبَل ولكن آخر هو الذي يشهد لي. وأنتَ أراك تشهد لذاتك وكلّ خصم يشهد لذاته فلا تُقبَل منه. وقولك السما والأرض والملائكة والناس يشهدون لدينك فأرود لنا الشهادة لدينك من كتاب السماء أو من كتاب الأرض أو من كتاب الملائكة أو من كتاب الناس. فإنك ما تقدر على ذلك. *
*قال المسلم: لا تفتخر بدينك يا راهب فلست أنت وحدك من الذين يفاخرون بدينهم لأنّ الصابئ واليهودي أيضا يفاخرون بدينهم. وكل واحد منهم يقول إن دينه الحق. *
*قال الراهب: صدقتَ في قولك إن كلّ ذي دين يحقّق دينه ويحامي عنه. والأديان أربعة صابئ ويهودي ومسلم ونصراني فأيّ منها عندك الذين الحقّ الموضوع من الله؟ *
*قال المسلم: ما أعلم *
*قال الراهب: إن كنت لا تعلم فنحن نترك الأديان جميعها ونعود إلى قياس العقل ونجعل القياس والعقل بيننا قاضيا وحاكما. فإنّ العقل والقياس حاكم لا يرتشي. *
*قال الأمير: وحقّ تربة أبي لقد أنصف الراهب. *
*قال الراهب: اعلم أيها الأمير أعزك الله أن الأديان أربعة حسبما ذكرنا سالفا. وأن الإله الذي خلق الخلائق واحد. *
*قالت الجماعة: لا شك في ذلك. *
*قال الراهب: فيجب أن يكون الدين الحق واحدا من حيث أن المشترع له واحد. *
*قالت الجماعة: نعم هو كذلك. *
*قال الراهب: أما تعلم أنّ الله في البدء قال لنخلق إنسانا على صرتنا ومثالنا؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*قال الراهب: وقوله على صورتنا ومثالنا يعني بالاستطاعة والسلطة والتملّك والتصرّف بذاته وبالإرادة والاختيار على سبيل المثال والقرب بحسب ما يقرب الإنسانم من صورته التي يجعلها في الخائط والظاهرة في المنزل فيرى ليس هو بعينه بل على سبيل القرب منه والشبه بالصورة والشكل. وإذا كان الإنسان يقرب من الله بالصورة والمثال والله قد خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله فوجب أن يستسير الإنسان بوصية خالقه وشريعته وناموسه وهذه الشريعة والناموس والوصايا يجب أن تناسب طبيعة واضعها ومفترضها على جهة التقرّب والتشبّه ومثال ذلك إذا كان لك ولد أم عبد وكنتَ أنتَ في طباعك رحيما فهل تأمره أن يكون قاسيا؟ وإن كنتَ عدلا ومنصفا فهل كنتَ تأمره أن يكون ظالما جائرا؟ وإن كنتَ كريما فهل تأمره أن يكون بخيلا شحيحا؟ وإن كنتَ عفيفا فهل تأمره أن يكون زانيا؟ وإن كنتَ صالحا خيّرا وغير غضوب فهل توصيه أن يكون شريرا غضوبا؟ وإن كنتَ محبا للفضيلة فهل تأمره أن يختار الرذيلة؟ أفليس تؤثر منه اقتفائك والتشبّه بفضيلتك؟ *
*قالت الجماعة: كذلك هو. *
*قال الراهب: فإن وجدتَ عنده ما ينافر فضيلتك ويبعد من مزاجك وطباعك ورأيك ويُضادّ قصدك أفلا تنكره وتخرجه عنك ولا تؤثر مقاربته؟ *
*قال المسلم: قد قلتَ يا راهب صدقا لأنّ من بعد عني بعدت عنه ومن قرب مني قربتُ منه. *
*قال الراهب: فالقرب منك يكون بحسب الاتفاق في الفضيلة أم الرذيلة؟ *
*قال المسلم: بحسب الفضيلة. *
*قال الراهب: فهاتِ الآن نحضر إلى وسط مجلسنا هذه الأديان والشرائع والنواميس فإن الصابئ له كتاب وشريعة وناموس وكذلك اليهودي والمسلم والنصراني. ونستعبر كلّ دين وكل كتاب على حِدة وننظر فيها بقياس العقل فأي دين وكتاب يناسب الطبيعة الإلهيّة الخالقة فذاك هو الدين الحقّ الصادق ونوجب له الوضع من الله ونطرح ما سواه. *
*قال الأمير: قد حكمتَ بالحقّ فلا طعنَ عليك في هذا ولا لوم إذ كان الخالق لا يشرّع ما يضاد رأيه وطباعه. *
*قال الراهب: فلنبتدئ الآن من دين الصابئة وكتابهم فإنّك تجدهم في غاية الجهل والحماقة بعبادتهم الخليقة دون خالقها وإكرامهم الفحشاء والقبيح كأنهما محمدة عندهم وتجد فيهم شرائع نختلطة وآراء مختلفة ونواميس مشوشة وكثرة الآلهة تحارب بعضها بعضا. فهذا قاهر وذلك مقهور. وتجد إلها يقطن السماء وإلها آخر يقطن الأرض. وآخر يحلّ تحت الثرى. وإلها ذكرا وإلها أنثى وإلها خنثى. وحينا يكون ذكرا ووقتا يكون أنثى. وإلها كبيرا وغيره صغيرا. وإلها يشترع الغصب والقتل. وإلها يأمر بالزنا والفجور. وغيره يمنع استعمال الفحشاء وإلها عاشقا وغيره معشوقا. وبقدر غيهم وبعدهم من الله بقدر ذلك أظلمت أبصارهم. وبقدر الظلام المستحزذ على عقولهم بقدر ذلك استعبدهم إبليس واستضلّهم. *
*قال المسلم: لعمري ما يخفى عنّا أمرهم وسوء مذهبهم ونحن عالمون بضلالهم ولكن عرّفنا كيف غفلت العناية الإلهيّة عنهم ليستضلّهم إبليس إلى تلك الغاية ويخدعهم. *
*قال الراهب: لعمري إنّ العناية الإلهيّة الخالقة لم تغفل عنهم وإنّما تأخّر عنهم لأنّهم تباعدوا عنه بجهلهم ولم تجد العناية لها موضعا عندهم لأنَّ الله تعالى ليس من عادته أن يجذب الناس إلى عبادته على سبيل الكره والاقتسار بل يؤثر منهم العبادة له بصدق الضمير وخالص النيّة والاختيار. وتمهّله وتوقّفه عنهم إلى هذه الغاية كان ليعرفوا حقّ العلم قدر الموهبة. لأنّه قد قيل بقدر ما تكون الموهبة عظيمة بقدر ذلك يعظم قدرها. وبقدر ما تدعو الحاجة إليها بقدر ذلك يزاد الحرص في حفظها وصيانتها. ولئلا يطول بنا المقال في هذه المعاني وأمثالها فنحن نتركها وننتقل إلى ما تدعو إليه الحاجة من غيرها فإذ أبعدنا الصابئة وكفرهم فيجب علينا إن رأيتم أن نقدّم إلى الوسط رأي اليهود وشريعتهم. وإنّي لعارف أنه لم يخفَ عن بصيرتكم إحسانات الله تعالى وإنعامه عليه. فأوّل إحسانه إليهم وإنعامه عليهم أنه أخرجهم عن عبادة الأصنام وهداهم من الكفر إلى الإيمان وفكّهم من العبودية المصر]ذة واستخلصهم وأحلّ بأرض مصر عشر ضربات وأهلك بالموت أبكارهم وغرَّق فرعون في مياه البحر لما فلق البحر وجعله طريقا تُسلك أجازهم بها. وأباد الأمم التي حاربتهم. وأعطاهم مدن الأمم ومتاعهم وأسكنهم تلك الأرض وكان يعولهم مدّة أربعين سنة وأنزل عليهم المنَ والسلوى طعاما يخصّهم وورثهم أرض الميعاد مقرّا لهم. وإحسانات الله إليهم يطول شرحها قصدنا الاختصار والإيجاز في وصفها. فبعد إنعام الله عليهم بهذه المنن وأمثالها تشتّت أراؤهم في عبادة الله وأهملوها واختلطوا بالأمم وسجدوا لأصناهم وعبدوها. ولما صعد موسى إلى أعلى الجبل يلتمس من الله تعالى شريعة لهم يستسيرون بها وجدهم بعد نزوله من الجبل يعبدون رأس عجل من ذهب وفضّة سبكوه. فغضب الله وموسى عليهم وأطلق السيف والقتل فيهم حتّى كاد يهلكهم بجملتهم لولا موسى وقف لديه تعالى ورد غضبه عنهم. إلا أنهم عادوا إلى الخطأ وكم من مرّة مرمروا موسى وأغاظوه بقولهم له أما يقدر الله إلهك أن يعدّ لنا مائدة في البريّة نمتلئ بها إن كان هو الذي ضرب الصخرة فجرت المياه. وقولهم أيضا لموسى اعمل لنا آلهة تسير أمامنا مثل باقي الأمم (خر 32، 2). وبقدر ما كان يمتعهم بإحسان الله وإنعامه بقدر ذلك كان عصيانهم وخلافهم لأوامره. وقد قال في عصيانهم بعض الأنبياء مددت يدي طول النهار إلى شعبٍ عاصٍ غير مطيع (أش 65، 2) واسمع ما يقوله أشعيا النبي في هدمهم وبوارهم نصبت كرما في موضع سمين وابتنيت برجا في وسطه وحفرت فيه معصرة وصبرت عليه ليفرع عنبا فأفرع شوكا فالآن أيّها الناس من آل يهوذا الساكنين أورشليم احكموا فيما بيني وبين كرمي. ماذا وجب أن أعمل بكرمي مما عملته به. لأني صبرت عليه ليفرع عنبا فأفرع شوكا. فأخبركم الآن ما أعمل بكرمي. أنتزع سياجه فيكون للخطف. وأهدم حائطه فيكون مداسا. وأهمل كرمي فلا يكسح ولا يُجلى. وينبت الشوك فيه كما ينبت في الفضا البائر وآمر السحاب فلا تمطر عليه مطرا لأنّ كرم رب الجنود هو بيت إسرائيل وإنسان يهوذا غرس حديث محبوب (أش 5، 1-7). وقال السيد المسيح في الإنجيل مثلا يدلّ على تبطيلهم وعطولهم: إنسان نصب كرما وأحاط حوله سياجا وابتنى فيه برجا ودفعه إلى فلاحين وسافر فلما كان وقت الثمار أرسل عبيده إلى الفلاحين يأخذون ثماره فتناول الفلاحون العبيد فمنهم من ضربوه ومنهم من رجموه ثم أرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين أكثر من الأولين ففعلوا بهم نظير ذلك. فأرسل إليهم ابنه أخيرا قائلا لعلهم يستحيون منه. فإذ أبصر الفلاحون ابنه قالوا في نفوسهم هذا هو الوارث تعالوا نقتله ونأخذ مورثه فأخذوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه فإذا جاء صاحب الكرم أي عمل يعمل بأولئك الفلاحين فقالوا يهلكهم شرّ هلاك إذ كانوا أشرارا ويدفع الكرم إلى فلاحين آخرين يؤدّون الثمار في وقتها (متى 21، 35..) وقال السيد المسيح نحو اليهود أما قرأتم إن الحجر الذي رذله البناؤون صار رأسا للزاوية. من الرب كانت هذه وهي عجيبة في أعيننا. لهذا أوقل لكم إن ملكوت اله ينزع منكم ويعطى لأمّة تعمل ثمارها (متى 21، 33-44). فيدلّ بهذا المثل أن الله تعالى رذلهم وأقصاهم ولم يبقَ لهم عنده موضع. وكذلك نبيك ورسولك يقول عنهم في القرآن المغضوب عليهم (الفاتحة) فإذا كان الأنبياء والإنجيل ونبيك محمد قد أبعدهم وطرحهم فنحن لا نقبلهم لأنهم بهذا المقدار كانوا أشرارا حتّى إنّ شرّهم وصل إلى المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله وروحه. وإن نظرتَ في شريعتهم وناموسهم تجدهما على ما يناسب الغلظ والهيولي واللحوم والدم من الذبائح والمحرقات واللطوخ بدم التيوس والبقر ومن أكل اللحوم وشره الكهنة فيما يقدّمه العوام وتجد سخوطا ولعنات وحروبا وقتالات وأخذ الثأر وقبيح المعاملات ومجازلة الشرّ بالشرّ بقولهم العين بالعين والسن بالسن واليد باليد وكلما يتعلق بأهواء الجسم. *
*قال المسلم: إذ كان الله ونبيّه والإنجيل يشهدون أنهم المغضوب عليهم فما بنا حاجة إلى إطالة الشرح في بابهم. *
*قال الراهب: قد استبان لنا بيانا واضحا أنّ اليهود والصابئة منفصلون من الله. *
*قال المسلم: لا شك في ذلك. *
*قال الراهب: أفليس القياس والصواب أوجب ذلك من حكم العقل. *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*قال الراهب: فإذ قد سعدنا بقاض عدل منصف لا يحابي في حكمه ولا يرتشى فهات نسأله في باب القضا في الدين بين النصارى والمسلمين وننظر أيسهما يناسب اللطافة للطبيعة الإلهية ويقرّب منها وأيهما ينافرها غلظا ويبعد عنها ونجعل القياس عندنا في النظر وسيطا. وإن رأيتم فنحن نورد وصايا السيد المسيح وما اشترعه في الإنجيل أولا إن كان لم يثقل عندكم السماع لذلك. *
*قال الأمير: من أنكر ما يحكم به العقل والقياس كان من الناس ظالما أم جاهلا غبيا. *
*قال الراهب: إنّ السيد المسيح لم يشترع وصيّة من الوصايا حتّى عملها أولا وأرانا منها أنموذجا ومثالا فأولا حذّرنا من محبة هذه الدنيا قائلا لا تحبّوا العالم ولا ما في العالم. فإنّ العالم وما فيه يزول ويفنى ومن يعمل مشية الله يبقى إلى الدهر (1 يو 2، 15). وماذا ينفع الإنسان إذا ربح العالم كلّه وخسر نفسه أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداءً عن نفسه (لو 9، 25)؟ لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا في الأرض حيث السوس والدود يفسد واللصوص تشرق بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء حيث لا دود يفسد ولا سارق يسرق لأن حيث تكون كنوزكم تكون قلوبكم (متى 6، 20) ولما علم أن الغضب يفسد العقل ويهوّره قال لا تغرب الشمس على غضبكم (أف 4، 26). ثم أرانا مثال الوداعة والصبر على المحزنات بقوله من لطمك على خدّك الأيمن فحوّل له الأيسر (متى 5، 39). وأرانا مثال الطاعة بقوله من سخَّرك ميلا فامضِ معه ميلين (متى 5، 41) وأرانا أن لا يكون لنا إشفاق على حطام الدنيا بقوله من أراد أن يأخذ ثوبك فزده رداك ومن سألك فأعطه (متى 5، 40). وكذلك أرانا الزهد بقوله لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضة (متى 10، 9) ثم أرانا القناعة في العيشة بقوله لا تقولوا ماذا نأكل ولا ماذا نشرب. انظروا طيور إلى السماء فإنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تعي في المخازن وأبوكم السماوي يقيتها. اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبرّه. وهذا كلّه يزاد لكم (متى 6، 25 و 32) ثم رسم لنا التشبّه بصلاحه ورحمته بقوله لا تكافوا الشرّ بالشر. بل أولى بكم أن تكافوا الشر بالخير. تشبّهوا بأبيكم السماوي فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأخيار والأشرار. ويمطر غيثه على الأطهار والفجار (متى 5، 29). وأنت تطلب أن تأخذ الثأر مدّة حياتك وثورته لولدك. ثم أرانا مثالات في الفضيلة بقوله إن رأيت جائعا فأطعمه أو عريانا فاكسه أو مريضا فعده وافتقده. ومن كان محبوسا فزره وافتقده فيما يصلح شأنه (متى 25، 35-45) وبقوله طوبى للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السماء. طوبى للحزانى فإنّهم يعزّون. طوبى للودعاء فإنهم يرثون الأرض. طوبى للجياع إلى عمل البر فإنهم يشبعون. طوبى للنقيّة قلوبهم فإنّهم لله يعاينون. طوبى لصانعي السلام فغنهم أولاد الله يدعون. طوباكم إذا عيّروكم وقاولا فيكم كل كلمة سوء من أجلي كاذبين افرحوا وتهلّلوا فإن أجركم عظيم في السماء (متى 5، 1-12). ثم وضع لنا النهي عن المحارم بقوله لا تقتل. لا تسرق. لا تزنِ. لا تشهد بالزور (متى 6، 3 و4). وإذا دُعيت إلى وليمة فاجلس آخر الجماعة (لو 14، 10) وإذا صمتم فلا تكونوا كالمرائين فإنهم يغيرون نضارة وجوههم (متى 6، 16). وإذا صليتم فلا تكونوا كالمرائين فإنهم يعرضون أكمامهم ويطوّلون هدب ثيابهم ويصلّون في الساحات. الحق أقول لكم إنهم قد أخذوا أجرهم (متى 6، 5) ورسم مثالا للشجاعة بقوله لا تخاوفا ممن يقتل الجسم. بل خافوا ممن يقدر أن يلقي النفس والجسد في نار جهنم (متى 10، 28). ثم يأمرنا بصدق اللسان بقوله فليكن كلامكم النعم نعم واللا لا. وما زاد على ذلك فهو من إبليس الشرير (متى 5، 28) ثم يعلّمنا العفاف بقوله من لهم نساء يجب أن يكونوا كمن ليس لهم (1 كور 7، 29) فإن شككتك عينك فألقها عنك أو يدك أو رجلك فخيرٌ لك أن تدخل الحياة بعين واحدة أو أعرج من أن يطرح جسدك كلّه في نار جهنّم (متى 5، 29 و 30). ثم أرانا مثلا في حفظ البتوليّة بقوله أناس ولدوا خصيانا من بطون أمهاتهم وأناس أخصوا من الناس وأناس خصوا ذواتهم من أجل ملكوت السماء (متى 19، 12). وبقوله من طلّق امرأته من غير علّة زنى فقد أحوجها تزني. ومن تزوّج مطلقة فقد زنى (متى 19، 19). وأرانا فضل تلك العيشة بعد النقلة إلى العالم الثاني بقوله لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا يزوّجون ولا يتزوّجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله (متى 22، 30). وإن هذا الجسم البالي ينتقل إلى عدم البلى ويُعدَم الغلظ المناسب التراب ويبطل عنه آلات وأعضاء الخطية بالكليّة وأما الرجاء الذي نرجوه فهو القرب من الله تعالى والحظوة لديه وقد قال عزّ قوله إن ما أعدّه الله إلى أحبّائه والعاملين بوصاياه لم تَرَهُ عين ولم تسمع به أذن ولم يخطر على قلب بشر (1 كور 2، 9) ولمّا كان المسيح تعالى روح الله وكلمته وهو إله وضع لنا شريعة تناسب المشية الإلهية وإذ كانت الفضيلة عنده مأثورة قادنا إليها برحمته. *
*أما نبيّك محمد فإذ كان إنسانا ومن أهل تلك العبادة الممقوتة وقد تربّى ونشأ في عادات العيشة الرخيّة الفاسدة منقادا بأهواء الجسم واستعمال اللذة البهيمية المنتنة ولطول مكثه فيها وانقياده إليها صارت فيه طبعا وملكته عادة حتّى صار يصعب عليه الانتقال عنها فوضع شريعة بحسب قصده وشيمته التي ألفها وإذ كان محبّا للنسا وشبقا بهنّ رسم لكم الازدياد والكثرة منهنّ لأنَّ كلّ من أحبّ شيئا وآثره شرّعه لغيره وعلم به حتّى تكون شريعته تماثل عمله وعمله يناسب شريعته وأما المسيح تعالى فقد أقام الموتى باقتدار وقوّة لاهوته التي لا يباح بوصفها. ونبيّك أمات الحيّ باستعمال السيف لمن خالف أوامره وأنكرها. والمسيح قاد الناس إلى عبادته بآياته الباهرة وعجائبه القاهرة ونبيك قادهم إلى رأيه الضال بالترخيص والتهديد والتفزيع ووعوده الكاذبة في الدنيا والآخرة وضمن لكم جنّة بها أوصاف لا يليق بذوي الألباب تصديقها ولما كنتَ أنتَ نشأتَ نظيره في تلك العادات والسجايا بعينها رسم لكم شريعة رخيّة تضاهي سجيته وتلايمها. *
*ولمّا كان قصده من النسا المتعة قال خذ من النسا أربعة ومن السراري مهما شئت ومن الإماء مهما رضيت وقال: إن خالفتك حرمتك وأغضبتك وحلفت عليها فطلّقها وقارن غيرها. وإن ندمت على فرقتها وآثرت العودة إليها فما يحل لك مضاجعتها دون أن يدخل عليها رجل آخر. انظر إلى شريعة تشتمل هذا التشويش والتخليط. إذ حيث كانت الامرأة حلالا عليك حرَّمتها ولما حرمت عليك حللتها. وحين كانت حرّة كرهتها ولما صارت زانية رضيتها. وامرأة زيد فما يخفى عنك شانها كيف أخذها حيث كانت تخبز الخبز في بيتها فعمل فيها آية بقوله: ولا قضى زيد منها وطرا ازوجناكها يا محمد. وقد كان سبيله أن يكتفي بما عنده من النساء ولا يسلب حرمة الرجل ويغصبه عليها وقوله جامعوا يوم الجمعة. وقوله ثبت يد أبي لهب وامرأته حمالة الحطب في جيدها حبل من مسد (سورة ثبت). فهذه ألفاظ نبيك التي تجاسر وقال إنّ الله أوحى إليه بها ولم يخشَ من مراقبة الله والجواب عنها في يوم الدين وحشر العالمين. فقل لي يا مسلم بحق معبودك أي قوة أم أي فضيلة يحوي كتابك وأي محمدة؟ إنما يحوي ألفاظا مزخرفة ولا يحوي فضيلة ولا ما يناسب شيئا إلهيّا لطيفا ولا روحيّا بل يناسب متاع الدنيا وغلظ الهيولي ولذات الدنيا ونعيمها. فقد اتّضح الحقّ وظهر البيان فإن نفع الإقناع فليقتنع من يروم الاقتناع فقد استفاد العقل والقياس الحكم بإيضاح البيان. *
*قال المسلم: ويحك يا راهب فقد أطلقت لسانك وتكلَّمتَ بجهل ودارستَ حنقكَ وأسرفتَ في هجوكَ ولم تخشَ مراقبة الله يومَ الحشر. *
*قال الراهب: إنما يخاف الله ويوم الحشر مرتكبوا المحارم وعاملوا المآثم الخادعون الظالمون المتكلّمون بالكذب المدَّعون بالباطل وإن كنتُ أنا تكلَّمتُ بما في كتابك وبما لفظ به نبيّك فما بالك تنسبنا إلى الجهل؟ *
*قال المسلم: لأنكَ تهوَّرت ولم تفكّر فيما ينشأ به عليك من دين الإسلام من جهة ذمّك إياه وسبّك له. *
*قال الراهب: يا أبا ضاهر، هل الميّت يخاف ممن يقتله أم يخشى ممن يتوعدّه بالموت؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا. لأن من مات دفعة فما يموت أيضا. *
*قال الراهب: أنا ممن قد مات عن الدنيا وماتت الدنيا عندي وصارت عندي كالشي المائت وأنا عندها كذلك فما بي حاجة إليها ولا هي اليَّ وهجرتُ مسارّها وطلَّقتُ نعيمها ودفعتُ إليها كتاب طلاقها وخلصت من حبال وثاقها ما بدا لها فإنّي وإيّاها على بعدٍ مبين. *
*قال الأمير: آمنك الله على نفسك يا راهب ولا بأس عليك فأوسع صدركَ فقد ضمنّا لك الأمان وجعلنا لكَ السلطان وفسحنا لك الكلام في باب الكتب والأديان وإيضاح البيان فقل ما عندك وزدنا علما وبيانا فقد كنتُ في شوقٍ وتلهّف مزيد أن أسعد برجلٍ مثلك وعالمٍ يشبهك يوقفنا على كلّ كتابٍ ورأيٍ ودين. *
*قال الراهب: أعزّ الله الأمير من سلك في النهار فقد أمن العثار. فإذا كان هذا الرأي رأيك وهذا مطلوبك فاسمع المثل في ذلك. فقد ذكروا أنَّ ملكا من الملوك الأوائل كان يعيش عيشةً ذات نقاء وظلف خبيرا بصناعة الطبّ ماهرا بها مستعملا من الأغذية أخفّها وألطفها يقصد بها قوام صحّته وثباتها وكان لهذا الملك ولدٌ قد نشأ مع أبيه في تلك العيشة مستسيرا بقانون لطبّ فلما بلغ إلى سنّ الشباب آثر السفر والنقلة إلى بلادٍ شاسعة بعيدة. ولما كان الملك عارفا بتركيب ولده وضعف جسمه ومزاجه أرسل معه طبيبا يسوس أحواله وتدبيره وقال له ما دمت أيها الولد تعمل برأي الطبيب الذي يصحبك فإنك تكون ثابتا على حال صحّتك وعافيتك. ولما سافر الشاب كان يعمل وقتا بعد وقت برأي الطبيب ومشورته حتّى صاحب أناسا غرباء عن قبيلته ومعاشهم ينافر مزاجه وعيشته فأقبل يعاشرهم مليّا إذ استلذّ طعامهم وتهاون برأي الطبيب ولم يكن يقبل مشورته فابتعد عنه الطبيب ولم يوثر مقارنته. ولما صار الشاب يعيش بالخليط مرض وانحرف مزاجه ولبث ملقي على فراشه. وكان لهذا الملك أناس أعداء قد نفاهم من مملكته، لما بلغهم أن ابن الملك مرض وجدوا سببا في وصول الشر إليه. فكانوا لهذا الوجه لا يصفون له الدواء المناسب له فتقدم إليه واحد ودخل عليه وقال له: قد بلغ أباك الملك أنك مريض وقد أرسلني إليك بهذا الكتاب حتى تستعمل ما فيه فتبرأ من مرضك. وبعد هذا دخل إليه رجل آخر قائلا له نظير ما قال الذي قبله وقال له إن ذاك رجل كاذب وأنا هو الصادق المرسل من أبيك. وبعد هذا دخل عليه إنسان آخر يقول له ذلك القول بعينه محقّقا عن ذاته ومعه كتاب مبرهنا أنّه من عند أبيه ويشير عليه ألا يقبل من أولئك الذين تقدّموه. (ثم جاءه رجل آخر بمثل ذلك). فلمّا وقف الشاب على تلك الكتب الأربع ووجد كلّ كتاب منهم يخالف الآخر ولا يوافق بعضهم بعضا فصار الشاب حائرا في ذاته ولا يعلم ما يعمل ولا يعرف أي الكتب يستعمل في مداواته من مرضه فندم على مفارقته للطبيب لأنه كان يعلم علما محقّقا أنّ الطبيب عارفٌ بأبيه ويقرب منه. وبينما الشاب في حيرته وافتكاره أقبل إليه الطبيب فقبله مسرورا قثم أوقفه على مرضه وعلى تلك الكتب الصائرة إليه وسأله أن يوقفه على الكتاب الحق الصائر من أبيه وقال له: لا شكّ عندي في معرفتك بي وبأبي لأنك ممن يلوذ به ويقرب إليه فأعن المحتاج إلى عونك والمفتقر إلى رشدك. *
*قال الطبيب: تباعدتَ عني فابتعدتُ عنك وسافرتَ عنّي فسافرتُ عنك. *
*قال المريض: تجاهلتُ حتّى تناسيتُ قدرك. وأهلكتُ رشدي بجهلي برشدك. ولكن إذ قد سعدتُ بكض الآن فأرني كتاب أبي أيّا هو من هذه الكتب التي أريتك. *
*فلمّا وقف الطبيب على الكتاب الأوّل قال له أيها الشاب هذا ليس من عند أبيك لأنّه ينافر مزاجه ورأيه ولا شكّ أنّ الذي أتاك به كان عدوّا لك ولأبيك أراد به قتلك. ثم وقف على الكتاب الثاني وقال له: ولا هذا من عند أبيك وليس فيه ما يلائم مرضك. ثم نظر إلى الكتاب الثالث فقال له: ولا هذا من عند أبيك لأنّه ينافر رأيه ويبعد عنه فاحذرها وأقصها كلّها عنك. *
*ولمّا وقف على الكتاب الرابع ورأى كل ما فيه يناسب رأي أبيه ويطابق مزاجه وطباعه قال له: هذا بلا شكّ من عند أبيك. فإن عملت بما فيه شُفيت من مرضك وعوفيت. *
*ثم سكت الراهب قليلا ثم قال: فإن رسم لي مولاي الأمير تفسير المثل فعلت ذلك. *
*قال الأمير: قد لاح لنا الدليل على بعض ما نحوت في هذا المثل فالجدير بك أن توضّح لنا ما غبي عنا. *
*قال الراهب: أما الملك فهو الله تعالى. والابن فهو الإنسان. وأما سفر الشاب عن أبيه فهو بعد الإنسان من الله بالمعصية وخلاف الوصية. والطبيب فهو العقل المدبّر والمشير الصائب المعطى للإنسان من الله. وأما غفلة الشاب وتركه للطبيب فيشير به إلى التصرّف بلذات الهوى والإحادة عن الرأي العالي المنسوب إلى الجهل بمعرفة الله تعالى. واستعمال الشاب والأطعمة الضارة فيشير إلى ملذات هذا العالم وما يطرب الحس ويلذّه من مسار الدنيا ونعيمها بحسبما يقال في صناعة الطبّ أن كل طعام لذيذ ضار ممرض. وأما مرض الشاب فيعني به مرض الطبيعة الإنسانية لما تركت الرأي الصائب وجنحت إلى عبادات مختلفة وارتكاب المعاصي. وأما الأعداء فهم الشياطين المشيرون بالرأي المضلّ المبعد من الله. والكتب الأربع هي الأديان الأربع الصابئة واليهودية والإسلام والنصرانية. وأما البحث والكشف عنها فيبين لنا بالعقل والقياس والنظر فيها أي دين منها ينسب إلى الرأي العالي وإلى الطبيعة الإلهية والجوهر اللطيف ويأمر بافتعال الفضيلة وينهي عن الرذيلة فهو الدين الحق الموضوع من الله تعالى وهو الدين النصراني بحسبما أوردنا سالفا من البرهان والبيان في الكشف عن الأديان. *
*فأومى الأمير نحوهم وقال: من كان عنده جواب فليأتِ فيه فأنا ليس عندي جواب. *
*قال أبو ضاهر: أراك يا نصراني تحكم وتقضي لنفسك وتوضّح الحق لدينك وتقول أنك على الصواب وغيرك على الضلال وأنت الخصم والحاكم. *
*قال الراهب: لستُ أنا خصما ولا حاكما وإنما خصمك وحاكمك العقل والقياس. *
*قال المسلم: أفليس يوجد في كتابي وعند نبيي فضيلة ولا محمدة؟ بل جعلت الفضايل والمحامد في إنجيلك وعند مسيحك. *
*قال الراهب: نعم. وجدنا عند نبييك فضيلة وهي أنه سأله سائل ما تحب من الدنيا يا رسول الله فقال ثلاث. فسُئل ما هي. قال الصلاة والنسا والطيب. ومن فضائله أنه دخل إليه ذات يوم رجل من بني عمه قال له محمد هل لك امرأة؟ قال له لا. قال له محمد إن كنت من قسيسي النصارى ورهبانهم فالحق بهم وإن كنت منا فنحن سنتنا النكاح. وأنا عندي ما أعرفه من فضائل نبيّك غير هذه وأنا معول على وصفها وشرحها. *
*قال الأمير: أنزل الله بك وبهم السكتة والصمم حتى لا يسألوا ولا تجاوب. *
*فسكتوا جميعا مقدار ساعة. ثم برز الرشيد إلى الوسط وقال نحن لا نحقق الحق إلا للدين الذي يحققه الله وسختاره. *
*قال الراهب: صدق الرشيد رشده الله وهداه فقل ما عندك يا رشيد. *
*قال الرشيد: نحضر إلى ههنا قرطاسا ودواة ونكتب فيها اسم الله الصمد في رقعة ونكتب اسم مسيحك ودينك ونضع الرقعتين قدام عينيك مقابل نظرك في حُقّة ويقول كل واحد منّا اسم إلهه على تلك الحُقة وبعد ذلك تُتفتح الحُقة فأي الرقعتين وُجدت ممحوة بيضاء نبطل دينه ونثبت الآخر ونجعله دين الهدى والصدق. *
*قال الراهب: كأنك يا رشيد قد تعلّمت شيئا من صناعة الشعوذة وتريد تُدهشنا اليوم بها وأنا قد رأيت من أهل هذه الصناعة الشيطانية ما يزيد في القوة على حيلك التي ذكرتها ولكن إن كنتَ تعمل ما نوجبه عليك فيها فاعمل. *
*قال المسلم: وما هو؟ *
*قال الراهب: نضع الكتابين في يدي ثم أقف على المكتوب فيهما وأضعهما في كفي وأطبق عليهما يدي. وقل على يدي مهما شئت. وبعد ذلك أفتح الرقعتين فإن وجدنا رقعتي بيضاء فنوجب قولك. *
*قال المسلم: ما نفعل هذا لكن أضع الرقعتين في الحُقة بيدي. *
*قال الراهب: أما أنت واثق من إلهك القادر أن يمحو كتابي في الحُقّة أن يمحوه كذلك من يدي؟ *
*قال المسلم: إلهي لا يشأ أن يلامس يدك لأنك نصراني. *
*قال الراهب: يا رشيد لا تلفظ بما لا يحسن بأهل الأدب فليس مجلسنا هذا مجلس لعب صبيان وإنما هو مجلس كلام الصدق لكي يظهر الحق بحكم العقل وموجب القياس وتحقيق البيان والإقناع بتصديق البرهان فإن كنتَ من الرجال الذين صناعتهم الدكّ والشعوذة فعليك بأهل القرى والسوقة حيث يجمعون لك الفلوس من الرجال والصبيان. وإن اخترت اختبار الدين فعندي اختبار حق وتجربة صدق لا يدخل عليه حيلة ولا شك يقع فيه. *
*قال المسلم: وما هو؟ *
*قال الراهب: يأمر الأمير أعزه الله تعالى أن يحضر إلى ههنا ثلاثة أحمال من حطب وأن يوضع عرمة في هذه القاعة ويضرم فيه النار حتى يشتعل ويعلو لهيبه ونُربط أنا وأنت بحبل ونُلف قويا ونُلقى في النار جميعا فمن سلم منا وقي حيّا كان دينه الدين الحق الصادق. *
*قال المسلم: نعم لكن تدخل أنت أولا إلى النار وأنا بعد ذلك أدخل. *
*قال الراهب: فإن دخلتُ أنا إلى النارأولا وحرقتني تدخل أنت بعد ذلك فيها. *
*قال المسلم: لا لأن ربما حرقتني مثلك. *
*قال الراهب: فإن أنا خرجت سالما من إحراقها تدخل أنت إليها بعد خروجي منها؟ *
*قال المسلم: لا. لأن ما بي حاجة إلى هذه التجربة لأن حياتي عندي عزيزة. *
*قال الراهب: إن إلهك الذي وثقتَ به على دخوله للحُقة ومحو الكتاب فما بالك لا تثق به من إنقاذك من النار؟ وأيضا إن كنتَ تخاف من الموت فأنا أحضر لك تجربة أخرى لا موت فيها. *
*قال المسلم: وما هي. *
*قال الراهب: نغتسل أنا وأنت من ماء واحد كلّ واحد على حدة مفردا بعد أن كون أنت قد تنظفت في الحمام بالصابون والاشنان تنظيفا بليغا. وأنا كما تراني بعيد العهد عن الحمام منذ أعوام وسنين لم يلامس جسمي من الماء شيء ما خلا أطرافه وقتا بعد وقت. ثم نرفع ما غُسل كل منا فيه في إناء على جهة معتزلا فأيهما نتن ودود أولا كان دين صاحبه مُطرحا باطلا. *
*قال المسلم: أنتم النصارى النجاسة فيكم باطنة ونحن المسلمون النجاسة فينا ظاهرة تنزع منا مع وضوءنا بالماء لذلك يفسد ماء المسلم عاجلا والنصراني قد طهرته المعموية ومسحة الميرون. *
*قال الراهب: فهل تظن يا مسلم أن الماء ينظفك من النجاسة؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*قال الراهب: قياسك هذا وظنك يناسبان فساد رأيك ونقص فهمك لأن الماء ليس فيه قوّة تنقي الثوب من وسخه إذا لم يكن معه قوّة أخرى من المواد الحارّة مثل الأشنان والصابون وغيره. وأنت تظن أن الماء ينقيك من النجاسة. ولو عرفت النجاسة ما هي وأي شيء هي ومن أين تتولد ومن أين تعرض وبأي شيء يغتسل منها لما كان ظنك أن الماء ينقيك منها. *
*قال المسلم: فقل لنا رأيك. *
*قال الراهب: أليس تعلم أن الله تعالى خلق الإنسان وجبله بيديه؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*قال الراهب: فهل كان الله يخلق بيديه شيئا نجسا أعوذ بالله من ذلك. وإنما النجاسة تحدث في الإنسان على سبيل العرض وليس تُدعى جوهرا بل هي عرض في الجوهر مثال الخطيّة تولد من الخطأ والميل إلى فعل الخطيّة وسوء الاعتقاد في الله وبعد الإنسان من الفضيلة وقربه منا الرذيلة وليس يوجد قوة من القوى المائتة تنقي منها إلا الاعتقاد الصائب في الله تعالى أولا ثم التوبة الصادقة والاتعاد من الرذيلة والميل إلى الفضيلة واصطناع المعروف والسلوك في سبيل الله والعمل بما يرضيه ويُزل إليه. وأنت تظن بأن الختانة والغسل بالماء ينقيانك من النجاسة فيا له من رأي وخيم ومعتقد ذميم وما أجهل رأيك في قولك إن الختانة تطهّرك فليست الختانة شيئا ولا الغلفة شيئا وإنما أمر الله بها لإبراهيم عبده يرسم بها أمته وشعبه لينفصلوا بها عن الأمم عَبَدة الأصنام كمثل ما يرسم بها الرجل خروفا من أغنامه. وأنت تظنّ الوضو والختانة ينقيانك وتسميهم طهورا. *
*قال المسلم: أليس المعمودية تطهّركم؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم بل تقدّسنا وفيها نقبل نعمة الروح القدس. *
*قال المسلم: أفليس هي بالماء؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم. ولكنا لا نعتقد طهورنا وتقديسنا بقوة طبيعة الماء بل بنعمة الروح القدس الحالة على الماء لأننا نقبل وننال الأمور المعقولة في الأجسام المحسوسة وكما أنّا مركبّون من جوهرين كثيف ولطيف ومعقول ومحسوس كذلك نقبل وننال المهقولات بتوسط المحسوسات. ومثال ذلك جوهر النار لطيف خفيف لا يُرى ولا يُنظر ولا يُلمس ولا يقع عليه الحسّ إلا في واسطة مادة من المواد. وكذلك نعمة الروح القدس جوهر غير منظور ولا محسوس فنقبله ونناله بتوسط المادة أعني الماء المحسوس إذ الماء يناسب جسمنا ونعمة الروح القدس تناسب نفسنا والعقل والناطق الذي منحنا الله الخالق فينا. *
*قال المسلم: ومن أين لكم الدليل والإيقان بأن نعمة الروح القدس تحلّ على المعمودية وعلى ماء العماد؟ *
*قال الراهب: تحققنا ذلك من كلمة الله وروحه الذي هو المسيح لأنه أرانا الشكل والمثال باعتماده في نهر الأردن وهبوط الروح عليه بصورة حمامة وقال لنا على هذا المثال تحلّ عليكم نعمة الروح القدس. وأكّد لنا تحقيق ذلك بالصوت الذي ناداه به الاب من السماء هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت فأطيعوه واسمعوا له (لو 3، 22). ومنذ ذلك الحين قبلنا الرسم والنعمة لأنّ السيد المسيح لم يأمرنا بأمرٍ ولا سنَّ لنا سُنّة. إلا وتقدّم هو بفعلها أولا وأرانا بها المثال بذاته مبتدئا بها. وإن كانت أقوالي هذه لا تكفي في إقناعك فقل لي من أين لك الدليل بأن القرآن أنزله الله على نبيّك محمد وقبلت منه أقواله بشهاداته لنفسه من غير آيات أظهرها ولا معجزات أشهرها ولا فضيلة أحكمها ولا محمدة أتقنها؟ *
*قال المسلم: صدّقنا وآمنّا بما قاله نبينا وشهدت له صحابته الصالحون. *
*قال الراهب: وصحابته أليست من أقواله قالوا ما قالوه؟ *
*قال المسلم: نعم. *
*قال الراهب: فإن كنتَ أنت قد صدَّقتَ إنسانا مائتا من أولاد آدم بغير شهادة الله له أفما نصدّق روح الله وكلمته الخالقة الأزليّة التي قالت لجميع الموجودات كوني فكانت فتلك بعينها خاطبتنا بتوسط الجسم المأخوذ من طبيعة آدم. *
*قال المسلم: نبينا شهد له نصر سيفه. *
*قال الراهب: صدقتَ يا مسلم في هذه الكلمة وإن كان قولك الصدق بكرهٍ بقولك أن محمد شهد له سيفه. فدينكم إذا دين سيف لا يجب أن يُدعى إلهيّا. *
*قال المسلم: أراك تجاهد في الجدال وتقاطع في الكلام كأني بك قد أطعمتَ نفسك وظنّك الباطل بأن تنقلني إلى دينك فقد خاب ظنّك وقصر قصدك. *
*قال الراهب: لا. ولا يخطر هذا بوهمي ولا يجتاز بخلدي وفكري. هيهات أن يكون من الذئب خروف أو من الخل الحامض عسل لأنّ سيرتك الرخيّة وعيشتك المحلولة وارتباطك بأهواء الجسم واستعمال الملاذ قد صارت فيك طبعا يعتاص عليك الانتقال عنها. إذ كانت شريعتك قد أرخت لك العنان باستعمال الملاذ فيها وإذ كان مشترع شريعتك ومقدّمها قد استعمل تلك العيشة والشريعة بعينها فلا يمكن أن تخالفه ولا يمكن العبد أن يكون أكبر من سيّده ولا التلميذ أعظم من معلّمه. *
*قال المسلم: مسيحك كان يعيش عيشة منخفظة ذليلة لذلك أوصاكم بها. وأما نبينا محمد عاش عيشة ذات تصرّف رخي وملك واسع وسعادة وأنعم عليه وعلينا بنعيم الدارين. *
*قال الراهب: ما هذه والله نعمة تناسب الناس وإنما هي نعمة تناسب الدواب فإنّك تجدها وافرة عند تيوس الأغنام من الأكل والشرب والقفز على الإناث فما يطلب الله منا هذه العيشة المذمومة وإنما يؤثر منا عيشة ذات نقاء وتضرفا ذا طهارة وأن نقصد الفضيلة ونهجر الرذيلة حتى نقرب من الجوهر اللطيف بالعيشة اللطيفة ونستعمل من الطعام مقدار ما تدعو الحاجة إليه في قوام الحياة ونحرّم الشره والإسراف في كل أمر وحال. *
*قال المسلم: فما بالكم أنتم الرهبان تحرّمون عليكم الزيجة وأكل اللحم وترك النسا ولبس الكتان والحرير ودخول الحمام؟ *
*قال الراهب: كلا ما نحرّم الزيجة ولا أكل اللحم ولا غير ذلك وإنما قد زهدنا في كل ما يطرب ويلذ الحواس من طعام وشراب وشرهٍ واستكثار. ونشقي الجسم في سبيل الله تعالى في هذه الدنيا الزايلة لننال الحظوة عند الله تعالى في الحياة الدائمة. لأننا تحققنا ما خاطبنا الله في إنجيله المقدّس لأنه يقول ليس في الممكن أن ينال الإنسان النعيم والراحة في هذه الدنيا وتلك. ولكن بمقدار ما يزداد من اللذات في هذه الدنيا ونعيمها بمقدار ذلك ينقص من الحظوة في ملكوت الله والنوال منه. *
*قال المسلم: لقد علم الله تعالى أنك قد ازعجت فكرنا وزعزعت لُبَّنا بما أحسنت في الخطاب وإيراد الجواب فلم يبقَ بنا عندك سؤال ولله درّك فقد افخرت أهل دينك وجملت أوطانك وزيّنت أخوانك ولولا نحن على سفر لسألناك في المقام عندنا. رغبة بقربك إلينا وصرفناك فيما يخصنا من مال ودار. *
*قال الراهب: جزاك الله عنّا خيرا وإنعاما. لقد قابلتمونا بالإحسان وإن كنّا أسأنا في الخطاب وأغلظنا في الجواب فهذا من شيمة أهل الأدب والأحساب والأنساب فإلى أين السفر؟ *
*قال أبو ضاهر: إلى مكة أنا والشيخ أبو سلامة نزور البيت الحرام. *
*قال الراهب: يوحشني بهدكم ويثقل عليَّ فراقكم فقد كنتُ آنستُ بكم. *
*قال أبو ضاهر: يا ليتك أن تصحبنا فنأنس بك وتأنس بنا. *
*قال الراهب: إن رضيتم بصحبتي صحبتكم وساويت ذاتي بكم. *
*فهللا وكبّرا. *
*قال أبو ضاهر: وبربّ الحج إن صحبتني كفيتك كلفة ما تحتاج إليه من ركوب وماء وزاد فتشرح صدرك وتطيب نفسك وتقرّ عينك وتعزّ عليك ذاتك فافرج عنك من عيشتك القشفة وحياتك المتعبة وأريك ما لم تَرَه بنظرك من الآيات والمعجزات. *
*قال الراهب: فقل لي يا أبا ضاهر بحق دينك ماذا تريني بمكة من الآيات؟ *
*قال المسلم: أنا يا راهب قد حجيت إلى مكة مرتين وهذه الثالثة ولستُ أنا جاهلا بها بل خبير بما فيها. *
*قال الراهب: فقد زدتني رغبة فيك وقربا إليك فصف لي ما هناك وما نراه أولا وأخيرا. *
*قال المسلم: أول ما أريك من المطربات أنني أجيزك الحجاز وأريك الحجازيات اللاتي تشوق إليهن الصفاة. وتسرّ بهنّ النفوس ويليق بهنّ الملبوس لطاف نظاف ملاح ظراف كأنهنّ حور العين في جنّة الصالحين. *
*قال الراهب: فهل نجد عندهم مقاما؟ *
*قال المسلم: مهما شئت. *
*قال الراهب هازئا به وذاك لا يعلم بمراده: وماذا تريني بعد الحجازيات؟ *
*قال المسلم: نصل إلى مِنى ومن مِنى إلى عرفات. *
*قال الراهب: وماذا نرى هناك؟ *
*قال المسلم: وترى يا راهب الحج يجتمع في مِنى في صباح ذلك اليوم وترى فإذا الحج طوائف يسيرون ويصفقون بالكفوف ويضربون بالدفوف ويقولون يا صباح البركات من مِنى إلى عرفات. *
*قال الراهب: ومن عرفات إلى أين؟ *
*قال المسلم: إلى مكّة. *
*قال الراهب: وماذا تريني بمكّة؟ *
*قال المسلم: أريك الحجر الأسود وبثر زمزم والعروة الوثقى والكوز الأخضر والكعبة وظهر الجمل وقبر الحسن والحسين. *
*قال الراهب: يا لها من معجزات وأجلّها من آيات. *
*فضحك الأمير. *
*قال له أبا ضاهر: ما بالك تضحك أيها الأمير؟ *
*قال: على ما أرى من خفّو عقولكم ونقص رأيكم لأنّ الراهب يهزأ بكم وأنتم لا تعلمون. *
*قال الراهب: لا. ولكني رجل ضعيف القوّة وطاعن في السنّ فما بي حاجة إلى مكة وبيت الحرام. *
*ولما وصلا إلى هذا من الكلام أدرك المساء وحان الانصراف فانصرف الفقهاء إلى مقرّهم ثم استأذن الراهب الأمير بالانصراف. *
*قال الأمير: أجدتَ يا راهب في كلامك وأحسنت في جوابك وأبلغت في خطابك وزيّنت وطنك ودينك. ومثلك يجب والله أن يكون إمام النصارى ومقدمهم ومن يخاطب في الدين عنهم. فسَلْنا ما شئتَ فعندنا ما تحب. *
*فدعا له الراهب وأحسن الثناء. *
*قال الأمير: من أين طعامك؟ *
*قال الراهب: المعطي البهائم قوتها وأفراخ الغربان طعامها وخالق الرحى يأتيها بالطحين. لأننا نحن من رحمة الله وجوده على يقين. *
*قال الأمير: أما تأكلون السمك؟ *
*قال الراهب: نعم. *
*قال الأمير: يا راهب أنا لي سمك كثير لأن مصيدة نهر برزة في أمري ويدي ومن جملة ما يختص بي فخذ منها ما شئت برسمك ولباقي الرهبان رفاقك. *
*قال الراهب: أعزّك الله وأوسع عليك فأنت بالفضل والجود أولى. *
*فاستحضر الأمير دواة وورقة وكتب توقيعا ودفعه إلى الراهب فتسلم الراهب التوقيع. وهذه نسخته: *
*المشمّر الملكي الحمد لله تعالى *
*عند وقوف الحاجب تمام السياري بمصيدة برزة على مرسومنا هذا يدفع لموصلها غلام الراهب جرجي من دير سمعان مما يخصّنا من السمك الكبار حمل بغل موسقا معافى مبرأ من سائر الغرامات والحقوق من غير تأخير ويتحفنا بأخباره إن شاء الله تعالى وهو في أمان الله وحفظه. *
*فشكر الراهب وانصرف إلى مقرّه ولمّا كان بكرة حضر الراهب عند الأمير يستأذنه العودة إلى ديره فوجد على باب الخيمة بغلة مسرجة. *
*وقال له الأمير: هذه البغلة تكون برسم مركوبك يا راهب. *
*فدعا له الراهب وقال: لأجل ما للمولى من الفضل هذه البغلة توقفها لخدمة الدير والرهبان وهم يدعون لك بدوام عزّك. *
*قال الأمير: اعمل ما تشاء. *
*وعاد الراهب إلى ديره شاكرا لله على ما أعانه وأيده والتسبيح لله دائما. *
*تمت المجادلة بعونه تعالى وتأييده. وصفها تلميذ الراهب جرجي المتقدّم ذكره الذي كان حاضرا معه وهو يسأل كلّ من تطلّع في هذه وقرأها أو كتبها أو سمعها يستغفر له ويترحم عليه فإن الله سميع مجيب وله المجد والعزّ إلى دهر الداهرين آمين. *
*______________________________________________*
*[1] **لا يخفى أن الأيوبيين كانوا أكرادا ولغتهم الخاصّة التركية. *
*[2] **قُتل غيلة على فراشه كعب بن الأشرف اليهودي من بني طي بأمر محمد بيد رجال الأوس من أنصاره وبعد ذلك قتل غيلة على فراشه أبو رافع سلام بن أبي الحقيق اليهودي بأمره على يد رجال من الخزرج من أنصاره *

​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا علي الموضوع القيم بالفعل يا اخي الحبيب طارق

وقد تم تثبيت الموضوع

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

ومن له اذاننا للسمع فليسمع  *


----------



## قلم حر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعليق*

ألموضوع من كثر بساطة  أسلوبه 000 رائع 0
منطقي 0 
واضح 0
في ألصميم 0
لك ألشكر 0
ليكافئك ألرب 0


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع القيم بالفعل يا اخي الحبيب طارق*
> 
> *وقد تم تثبيت الموضوع*
> 
> ...


 
*+*


*اشكرك اخى الغالى مينا على التشجيع والتثبيت ... تثبيت الموضوع يعنى اوعى تفهم غلط *


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ألموضوع من كثر بساطة أسلوبه 000 رائع 0
> منطقي 0
> واضح 0
> في ألصميم 0
> ...


 
*+*

*يا ريت كل الناس تاخد الامور ببساطه ومن غير تعقيد ... وتفتح قلبها فعلا لكلام ربنا ..... اشكرك اخى الحبيب*


----------



## أبو بكر الجزائري (11 سبتمبر 2006)

عذراً لكن قبل أن أقرأ أي شيء
ممكن المصدر ؟
أسماء الشيوخ ؟
تاريخ الحادثة ؟
توثيق الحادثة؟

و إلّا فهذا مجرّد كلام (أقصوصة) و لديّ الكثير الكثير من مثلها "إسلام راهب مع أكثر من 100 مسيحي في دير و تحويله إلى مسجد" و مثلها الكثير ممّا لذّ و طاب


----------



## حسن المهدي (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مسموح للمسلمين الرد
ام ستحذف عضويتهم؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (13 سبتمبر 2006)

> مسموح للمسلمين الرد
> ام ستحذف عضويتهم؟؟


طبعاً مسموح


----------



## حسن المهدي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

أولا انتظر الجواب على سؤال الأخ الجزائري
وإلا فالكلام مضيعة للوقت


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*


أبو بكر الجزائري قال:



			عذراً لكن قبل أن أقرأ أي شيء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


أبو بكر الجزائري قال:


> *ممكن المصدر ؟*
> *أسماء الشيوخ ؟*
> *تاريخ الحادثة ؟*
> *توثيق الحادثة؟*
> ...





*اخى الحبيب ابو بكر الجزائرى ..*

*تحية وسلام ..*

*اليك اخى مقدمة الكتاب فيها الاجابه على كل تساؤلاتك الوارده هنا ... وانتظر تعليقك .... وبغض النظر عن صحتها من عدمه فالمجادله لم تقول ان الشيوخ اعتنقوا المسيحيه حتى يسب لك ذلك ضيق او حرج .. ولكنها - وهذا هو الاهم - تحوى حقائق مؤكده بادلة وبراهين من عقليه ومنطقيه ومن القران ذاته ايضاً ..... ارجوا لك التوفيق *


*مقدمة الكتاب *

*مجادلة جرت بين الراهب السمعاني وبين ثلاثة من فقهاء المسلمين وعدولهم حضرة الأمير الظاهر **بالمشمّر وما جرى بينهم من الخطاب في إمارة الملك الظاهر غازي بن يوسف بن أيوب الصلاحي على **أمة الإسلام بمدينة حلب الشاميّة وفي تملك لاون بن اسطفانوس على قبيلة الأرمن في التاريخ العاشر **الموافق لسنة 6725 لأبينا آدم عليه السلام (1216 مسيحي).*
*وأما الأمير المشمّر الذي جرت بحضرته هذه المجادلة فقد أفادنا كاتبها عنه أمورا لم يذكرها مؤرخي **العرب من المسلمين الذين كتبوا تاريخ السلطان صلاح الدين يوسف بن أيوب وتاريخ أولاده السبعة *
*عشر الذين تقاسموا ملكه بعد موته.  وقليل منهم ذكروه باسمه المشمّر مع لقبه الظافر.  ويظهر أنه كان من أتباع أخيه الملك الظاهر غياث الذين غازي صاحب مدينة حلب أصغر أولاد صلاح الدين.  ومن ثم كان الأمير المشمّر أقل شأنا من أخيه الملك الظاهر الذي مات في حلب ودفن في قلعتها سنة 617 للهجرة التي توافق سنة 1216 مسيحية عندما جرت هذه المجادلة.  ولعلّه كان تابعا لأخيه المذكور.ولا يخفى على من له إلمام بتاريخ الشرق لذلك العهد أن الاسلام ضعفت قوة أصحابه في الحروب الصليبية التي كانت تقع حينئذ في أنحاء شتى من هذه البلاد وإن كان قد استرجع شيئا منها الملك الناصر المعروف بصلاح الدين بانتصاراته العظيمة عليهم إذ جمع قوة الإسلام بوحدة سلطانه بعد أن كانت من قبل متفرقة ومقسّمة.  ولكن بعد موته سنة 1198 ضعفت قوة الإسلام بانقسام مملكته بين أخوته وأولاده وأعدائه.  ومن ثم عاد إلى الصليبيين عزهم السابق بانتصاراتهم على أعدائهم في أنحاء شتى من هذه البلاد واستعاد النصارى الروم بسبب ذلك شيئا من حريتهم في أمر دينهم دين الصليب والصليبيين.  فلا بدع إذا وقعت حينئذ هذه المناظرة الدينيّة بحضرة الملك الظافر ابن صلاح الدين بين أئمة الإسلام وراهب مسكين من دير مار سمعان من المملكة الحلبية.  ولا بد أن ما أظهره الأمير المشمّر من الرفق واللطف مع الأنبا جرجي ولا سيما قوله له سرا بأن والدته على دينه نصرانية من الروم جرأه كثيرا على بيان ما أراد مع ناظريه بغير تقصير ولا وجل في هذه المحاورة اللطيفة الشائقة والغرض من نشر هذه المجادلة الحرص على ما فيها من الفوائد الجمة لإيضاح الإيمان المسيحي وبيان صحته وهداية من يروم الهدى به. وقد اختصت بأربعة أمور خلت منها كتب كثيرة مما كتب في هذا الباب قديما وحديثا: الأول منها مراعاة آداب المناظرة بين المتجادلين وخلوها من المعايرة والمهاترة.  والثاني سلامة عقيدة كل فريق من المتناظرين في دينه فإن الراهب جرجي كما يظهر من كلامه واسمه كان من الروم الملكيين كاثوليكي المعتقد وليس في كلامه وصمة فساد أو إلحاد.  وبهذا يكون لهذه المناظرة مزية وفضل على كل ما نشر من هذا القبيل في مطبعة النيل بأقلام البروتستنط.  وكذلك كان مناظروه من عدول المسلمين وأيمة السنّة في الإسلام.  والثالث سلامة لغتها العربية وصحتها فإنها كتبت *
*بلسان عربي مبين خالصة من كل لكنة وهجنة.  وليس كلام أئمة الإسلام فيها أنقى ولا أبلغ من كلام الراهب السمعاني وهو ليس دونهم بأحكام القرآن وحفظ آياته بكل ضبط مع ما في كلام المتناظرين من قوة الحجة وحسن البيان.  والرابع إيضاح أخصّ وأهمّ عقائد الدين المسيحي الإيضاح الوافي الشافي خاصة سر الفداء والصليب والثالوث والتوحيد بنصوص الوحي والأمثال المناسبة لذلك. وكفى بهذه الأغراض الشريفة غاية للناشر وللقارئ النجيب.*
*ولم ننشرها إلا بعد أن قابلناها على عدة نسخ قديمة وجدناها في مكتبة الأمّة في باريس وغيرها من مكاتب الشرق وهي كثيرة تعدّ بالعشرات، وأقدمها وأصحها كتبت بخط جميل سنة 1539 عن نسخة قديمة لا نعلم تاريخها.  فقد حررنا طبعتنا هذه بكل ضبط وتدقيق بحيث لم نثبت في المطبوعة إلا ما كان في كل هذه المخطوطات أو في بعضها بدون أن نكلف نفسنا إثبات الفرق بين هذه النسخ هنا كما اعتاد العلماء أن يفعلوا في طبع الكتب القديمة بيانا للنسخ التي كانت عمدتهم ليراجعها أهل النقد في محلها.  لأن جل قصدنا في نشر هذه المحاورة خدمة أخواننا الآباء المرسلين وتلاميذهم الذين يرومون هدايتهم وكشف حجاب أسرار ديانتنا المسيحية بكل بساطة لا لأجل غاية علمية محضة أو جدلية.  والله من وراء النيات وهو حسبنا وعليه الاتكال.*

*اما اسماء الشيوخ الثلاثه اخى الحبيب فهو وارد بالمجادله *

*أبو ظاهر البغدادي
أبو سلامة بن سعد الموصلي
 أبو الفضل الحلبي*​ 

*وبما ان الموقع لا يسمح باضافة اية روابط فقد يتعثر لى اضافة الرابط الذى اخذت منه هذه المجادله .... ونصيحتى اليك ... ان تهتم بمضمون الكلام ومعانيه ومدى صدقه وقوة حجته*


*انتظر تعليقك*
*تحياتى ..
​​*


​


----------



## حسن المهدي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

طبعا الكلام كله :لو ..حرف شعلقة في الجوبس مو مشكلةأخي ابو بكر عندما تنهي مرحلة طردة لقلة الأدب كما توقعت أعلاه ابقى رد!!http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=76666&postcount=7عجبي!


----------



## My Rock (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*أهو الاخ رد عليكم بالادلة من ضمن سطور الموضوع...*


----------



## رامى جرجس (4 نوفمبر 2006)

انا اعرف بعض الاحداث التى تثبت خطف البنات لاجبارهم على الدخول الى الاسلام وانا بقول للمسلمين ان مايفعلوه هذا لايتعارض مع شريعتهم شريعة الذئاب واحنا رب المجد يسوع قلنا ها انا ارسلهم وسط ذئاب ولكن اوصانا ان نكون ودعاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات فى التعامل معكم انا مبجرحش اح ولكن اى دين ده الى يقول وقاتلوا الذين كفروا فى سبيل الله ازاى تدى الحق لنفك باخذ روح اى انسان مهما كان اليس هذه شريعة ذئاب على العموم انا بطلب من الله الذى تجسد فى صورة انسان الذى هو يسوع المسيح ان يعرفكم الطريق السليم وان يردكم الى احضانه الدافيه كما اصلى واطلب شفاعه سيدتنا وملكتنا كلنا السيده العذراء مريم والده الاله ان يفرحنا كل يوم بدخول احد الى بيته اى الى المسيحيه ليعرف طريق الحق ولكى يعيش الحياه الروحيه الحقيقيه وينعم بالميلاد الفوقانى ممكن اطلب طلب خاص منكم اطلبوا السيد المسيح قولولوا احنا مش عارفينك عرفنا انت مين انتوا مش هتخصروا اى شئ جربوا وانا واثق ثقه عميا فى الهى الحنين انه مش هيسبكم تضلوا لانه هو الذى قال انا لا اشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا الداعى الكل الى الخلاص اطلوه هو مستنيكم انداه وذقوه اعرفوه عيشوا معاه حبوه قلولوا احنا كنا عيشين من غيرك فى ضياع عيشنا نت فى محبه وسلام وممكن اطلب ان محدش يزعل منى انا لم اقصد ان اجرح اى شخص لكن ان قصدى هو تنوير حياتكم وبصيرتكم وعدم ضياعكم فى هذا العالم الفانى الموضل اسالو تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم اطلبوه هتشفوه حبوه هو حبكم فى الاول وضحى بحياته من اجلكم انتوا جربوا لما تقربوا ليه هيعمل معاكم ايه هينورحيتكم وهيعيشكم فى سلام ومحبه طوال ايام غربتكم الى انتو عيشنها هنا على الارض الطريق صعب جدااااا من غير انا مش قادر اتصور انتوا عيشين من غير فى هذا العالم ازاى ده هو الى بيحارب عنا هو قال انا ادافع عنكم وانتم تصمتونواخير انا بقولكم جميعااا يا مسلمين يا افاضل واطلب من رب المجد من اجلكم انه ينور عقولكم جميعااا ويسمحكم على اى غلط غلطه فى حقه اخيرااااااااااااااا اطلبوه اطلبوه اطلبوه زمان اليهود قالوا اصلبوه وندمه وبيندمه وانا بقولكم قبل متندمه انت كمان اطلبوه هو شيفكم وسمعكم وحاسس بيكم وبمشكلكم وهيحلها لما تلجاء ليه سلام المسيح يكون فى قلوبكم ويردكم الى دين الحق دين النصره دين المحبه دين السلام والامان والوداعه والطيبه سلامى انا اعطيكم رساله لكل انسان بعيد عن رب الجد المخلص الواحد الذى ليس باحد غير الخلص ربى والهى وسيدى وملك قلبى وكل كيانى يكون معكم الى اخر ايامكم سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> اسمع الرد بنفسك و يا ريت عدم الحذف
> الكنيسة تهتز من دخول اعداد كبيرة من الاقباط الاسلام في مؤتمر تثبيت العقيدة الارثوذكسية ويعترفون بأن خطف البنات المسيحيات


 
*+*

تحية وسلام

الاخ العزيز لمن عندة عقل ..

نحن نتحدث عن (( مجادلة )) بها حقائق و ردود قويه على بعض أئمة المسلمون .. ولا دخل لدخول المسيحين فى الاسلام أو دخول المسلمون فى المسيحيه بهذا الامر .. وهذا الكلام موجه أيضاً للاخ الحبيب (( رامى جرجس )) ..

أما بخصوص أن (( الكنيسة تهتز )) فلا تعليق على هذه العباره  .. يكفى جداً أن أقول لك أن الكنيسة مؤسسه بالمسيح له كل المجد .. أى .. مؤسسه بالله .. فحتى لو جاء يوم وجدت فيه أكثر من مليار شخص مسيحى دخلوا الاسلام .. فلن تهتز .. أو حتى تتحرك قيد أنمله  .. فالكتاب المقدس أخبرنا أنه : لا يأتى إن لم يأتى الارتداد .. و من يصبر الى المنتهى .. هذا يخلص ... 

بقى أن أقول أن الرابط لا يعمل 

معلومه أخرى ... إضافة لمعلوماتك 

ملحوظ (( بشدة )) دخول (( العرب )) المسيحيه هذا العام 2006  .. هناك السعوديه ( على رأس القائمه ) .. و الامارات .. و مصر .. والسودان .. والكويت .. وبلاد آخرى كثيره 

راجع معلوماتك ... 

تحياتى


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل بس فيه حاجه كبيرة جداجداجداجدا غلط لازم تراعوا اللى نظهم ضعيف زى عينى وجعتنى حرام علي ياعم                  على العمومو شكرا


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 مارس 2007)

انا عايز حقى من الاداره واحد شتمنى


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...*

*قصة غاية في الغرابة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ملحوظ فيها جداااااااااا إن اللي كتبها مسيحي مائة بالمائة لأن كل ردود المسلم تعبر عن وجهة نظر مسيحية ,,, فهو حتى لا يقول ولو شيء بسيط من ديننا الحنيف يدل على أنه تربى على الإسلام
ولكن
معظم الردود إما موافقة على رأي الراهب 
أو أنها كلام ليس له معنى لا يقوله أقل مسلم فينا علما ,,, فما بالكم بفقهاء

أخوانا الأفاضل
نحن حتى لا نحتاج لمصدر 
لأن ما لا يقبله العقل لا يقبله لا القلب ولا العين ولا الأذن

عموما
كل مسلم سوف يقرأ هذه القصة سيعلم جيدا وبكل بساطة أنها مسيحية مليون بالمائة

عفوا لا يمكن أن أترك عقلي وراء ظهري
هدانا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى​*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...*

*مجادلة اكثر من رائعة يا ريدمبشن مشكور عليها والى كل من يشكك بصحتها فليخبرنا بماذا كان سيرد لو كان مكان الشيوخ*


----------



## I love Allah (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...*



Christian Knight قال:


> *مجادلة اكثر من رائعة يا ريدمبشن مشكور عليها والى كل من يشكك بصحتها فليخبرنا بماذا كان سيرد لو كان مكان الشيوخ*


 
*الأخ الفاضل
إذا كنت تلمح لي ,,, وهذا واضح جلي طبعا

فسأكتب لك لاحقا بإذن الله تعالى كل هذا المقال بردود إسلامية كما تريد 

شكرا لك​*


----------



## mohmmad.h (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...*

هناك شيء غريب حقاً 
أصغر طفل مسلم يستطيع أن يرد على الشبه المعروضة خيراً مما أجاب هؤلاء الذين يسميهم الشيوخ

الغريب حقاً ألا يوجد لهذه القصة أصل مكتوب

الغريب أيضاً كثرة التناقضات التي حوتها هذه القصة الجميلة

كأن أقول كأن كاتب هذه القصة لم يعرف من الإسلام حتى القشور فكيف باللب

حسناً .. يا سيدي نحن المسلمين عندنا علم الأسناد و ليس كلما ذكر واحد قصة من عقله صدقناه

لذلك أحضر لنا سند هذه القصة أو الدار الطابعة لهذه القصة و بعدها بإذن الله ندخل في تفاصيل القصة و تناقضاتها أما أن تعمل كوبي بيست لكل ما تراه على النت فيعني أسلوب مو كتير علمي .

أنا على حق أم أنت على باطل ...؟؟؟

و الله الاثنين سوا


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المجــــــــــــــــــادله ...*

*طب ما تورينا وترد انت*


----------

